# Naturpool mit schwierigen Grundstücksgegebenheiten



## Landschildkröte (26. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,


wir haben schwierige Grundstücksgegebenheiten und benötigen bei der Planung dringend Hilfe.

Wir beabsichtigen dieses Jahr einen Naturpool zu errichten. Die Ausführung ist als Mehrkammersystem geplant: Das Schwimmbecken soll eine Größe von 10 x 3 x 1,5 Meter betragen. (Mit 24er-Schalsteinen ausgeführt, Bewährungen und Beton gefüllt)

Der zur Verfügung stehende Platz, weist ein paar Besonderheiten auf: Eine oberer Bereich/rechte Seite mit leider nur 4,80 cm Breite bis zum Zaun. Hier soll das Schwimmbecken 30 bis 50 cm über Erdniveau stehen (um das zusätzliche Einbringen von Nährstoffen z.B. bei Regengüssen über den Beckenrand zu vermeiden).

Bei uns ist alles recht winkelig. Die Anlage soll diese Formensprache ebenfalls aufgreift. Bei den notwendigen Filtern und Anordnung der Regerations- oder Filterbecken bin ich unsicher.

Auf der linken Seite befindet sich eine um 1.10 Meter abgesenkte Ebene mit 6,50 Metern Breite. Hier leben unsere Landschildkröten. Etwas Platz für ein Regenerations- oder Vorfilterbecken könnte ich hier abzwacken.

Der Wind weht von der rechten unteren Seite. Das Wasser könnte theoretisch auf der linken Seite nach unten überlaufen. Vorteile wäre, dass die Hauptwindrichtung genau Richtung Überlauf liegt. Das Wasser könnte also in das erste Becken (Vorklärbecken?) laufen. Dies könnte ca. 6 Meter lang und ein Meter breit sein. Über einen Bodenablauf oder Rohrskimmer könnte es in einen Ultrasieve III gelangen und anschließend mit Pumpe nach oben in ein zweites Becken. Das zweite Regenerationsbecken/Filterbecken könnte man als Biostufe mit durchströmtem Kiesfilter/Bepflanzung sehen. Direkt am Kopfende des Schwimmbeckens (3 Meter Breite und 1 Meter Tiefe) Als Kies würde ich Kalksteinspitt einsetzen. Mit Drainage(Opti-Drän-Rohren) und Überlauf/Wasserfall zurück ins Schwimmbecken.

Ich weiß, dass ein Vorfilter (wie der Ultrasieve III) direkt nach dem Brauchwasserabzug gesetzt wird. Wir könnten alternativ zwei Wandskimmer an der linken Beckenseite einbauen und den Vorfilter direkt dort ansetzen. Anschließend das Wasser per Pumpe in das kleiner Becken (Nr. 2). Nur würde das kleinere Regenerationsbecken ausreichen?

Vielen Dank

Monika


----------



## troll20 (26. Feb. 2016)

Schau dir mal das an, evtl. sind ja ein paar Ideen für dich dabei.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/eckiger-naturpool-mit-sep-regenerationsbereich.35594/


----------



## Landschildkröte (27. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Rene,
Hab vielen Dank. Tims Anlage kannte ich vom Forenlesen bereits. Die Maße des Schwimmbeckens sind identisch. Unser Platzangebot in der Breite ist sehr bescheiden. Vielleicht hast du eine Idee für ein oder zwei externe Regenerationsbecken?
LG Monika


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Feb. 2016)

Lest Euch den Tröt von blackbird genau durch:
-schöne Idee von der Form- warum nicht eckig, wenn es zum Rest passt

Dinge, die mir auffielen:
-"Überlauf vom ST zum Regenerationsbereich" ist praktisch der Skimmer....und da wurde provisorisch ein Fließ reingebastelt, um den Regenerationsbereich von dem Schmutz zu entlasten...
-kein Bodenablauf
-Kies, Splitt etc als Pflanzgranulat oder Schmodderfalle
-am Ende war im letzten Beitrag die Rede von "Algenproblem"

Und dieser Teich wurde von einer Firma gebaut.....

Tips meinersets:

-Pflanzenregenerationsbereiche sollten ca. 1/3 der Schwimmteichfläche haben
-Teiche ohne Bodenabläufe.....werden irgendwann nachgerüstet oder bereiten wenig Freude.....
-Vor dem Pflanzenteich sollte man eine Filteranlage haben..
-Pumpen oder Luftheber im Klarwasser

Zum Regenerationsbereich kann man auch einen schmalen "Teich" an einer Längstseite anlegen oder an beiden...

Pflanzsubstrat ist leicht lehhaltiger Sand, kein Kies, Blähton, Schotter......manche bauen auch gar kein Substrat rein, nur durchströmten Pflanzenteich, wo die Pflanzen in Kästen eingesetzt sind...

Mein pers. Tip wie immer:
2 offene BA, 1 Rohrskimmer in KG110, Schwerkraftfilteranlage (ggf. später nachrüsten), UV, Pumpe (Luftheber), 3-4 Rückläufe in KG110 Rückläufe teilweise oder ganz über Regenerationszonen- Pflanzenfilterteich.


----------



## Landschildkröte (27. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Thorsten,
Bodenablauf hatte ich oft als potentielle Schadstelle gelesen, daher nicht angedacht. Du würdest gleich zwei Stück bei 10 Meter vorsehen? Was genau sind offene BA?
An der Längsseite ist kein Platz für einen kompletten Pflanzenfilter, daher dachte ich zwei becken zu nutzen, um auf ca. 30% zu kommen. Der ultrasieve als schwerkraftfilter ist grundsätzlich OK?


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Feb. 2016)

Bodenablauf Teich kann man googeln.
Hier ein Beispiel http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechn...ablauf/bodenablauf-110-mm-schwere-ausfuehrung
Die haben einen offenen Spalt zwischen Deckel und Teichboden von 1...2cm.
Angesaugt wird ringsherum flach über den Boden.
Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn die Pumpen ständig laufen, sonst setzt sich der Mulm am Boden ab.

Manche Teichbaufirmen verlegen Saugleitungen zum Boden und befestigendort Ansauggitter. Diese können verstopfen....
Rinnensysteme mit Gitterblech oben drüber gibt es auch...

Guck mal, hier hat der Dario eine kleine Skizze eingestellt dort siehst Du schön, wie man Bodenabläufe und Skimmerrohre in den Filterkeller hienein und die Rückläufe in den Teich führen kann.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...gehen-mit-dem-neuen-filter-teich.45369/page-4

Es gibt hier viele Teichbau- und Technikbeschreibungen.
Gerade bei Schwimmteichen gibt es auch gute Beispiele mit wenig oder gar keiner Technik. Das kann aber an baugleichen Teichanlage nebenan total anders werden.
Kein Teich ist gleich....

Kleine Warnung: hier weden Tips und Erfahrungen von Laien mitgeteilt. Ohne Gewähr und Versicherung.
Aber dafür manchal mit ehrlich gemachten Erfahrungen und Tips.

Letztlich läuft es darauf hinaus, dem Teichwasser durch Filteranlagen die Schwebstoffe zu entziehen und Algenbildung möglichst zu reduzieren.
Pflanzzonen im Tech oder in Extra- Bereichen (Filterteich) finde ich pers. immer schön......funktionieren aber manchmal nicht immer als alleinige Filter.

Deswegen meine obigen Tips sich mit Schwerkraftfilterung (kein unnötiges Energie verschwenden zu befassen).
Letztlich ist es immer der Versuch, notwendige Unterhaltskosten auf ein notwendiges Maß zu drücken.
Energiesparende FlowPumpen oder Luftheberanlagen sind da weit vorne...


----------



## mitch (28. Feb. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> ... oder Luftheberanlagen


hier ein weiterer Vorteil: keine Stromführenden Teile im Teich, da ja nur der Luftschlauch mit Wasser in Berührung kommt


----------



## Landschildkröte (28. Feb. 2016)

Danke. Also 2 BA, skimmer in spaltsieb. 
Luftheberanlage ist ein guter Hinweis. Mit den Regenerationbecken auf verschiedenen Höhenniveaus funktioniert das auch? Oder ich muss dringend eine Becken Position nur oben finden, um keine Hohe von 1 Meter ins zweite Becken Überbrücken zu müssen.


----------



## mitch (28. Feb. 2016)

Landschildkröte schrieb:


> auf verschiedenen Höhenniveaus funktioniert das auch?


Hallo Monika,
Luftheber >>> Höhenniveau = 0, allzu große Höhen sind mit einem LH leider nicht zu machen, aber die Vorteile überwiegen: kein Strom / weniger Energieverbrauch / keine bewegten Teile die kaputt gehen können ...

Mehr Info bekommst du wenn du mal nach "Schwerkraftfilter" / "Luftheber" suchst


----------



## blackbird (29. Feb. 2016)

Hi Monika,
Luftheber ist ein valides Konzept, u.a. wenn es darum geht, (Strom-) Kosten zu sparen. Sobald Du aber aus optischen, ästhetischen oder baulichen Gründen Höhenunterschiede zu überwinden hast, geht das nicht.
Bodenabläufe sind bei einem Koiteich sicher wichtig, bei einem Schwimmteich m.E. eher weniger. Wenn sie von Anfang an eingeplant werden können und die Mehrkosten (sicher nicht sehr hoch) gut verkraftbar, würde ich sie auf jeden Fall dennoch mit einplanen - nachrüsten ist doof!
Du erwähntest im anderen Thread ein Zweikammersystem. Bei unserem Pool handelt es sich an sich nur um einen Regenerationsbereich als Filterkammer, wenn man das Überlaufbecken mit der Grobfiltermatte mal außer Acht lässt. 
Im Regenerationsbereich findet die biologische Filterung statt. Wenn man dafür sorgt, dass keine groben "Brocken" im biologischen Filter landen, sollte m.E. keine weitere Kammer nötig sein. Welche "Kammern" schwebten Dir denn vor? 
Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## Landschildkröte (29. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,

ich möchte den SB und den Regnerationsbereich in zwei Becken anlegen, räumlich trennen. 
Also vom Schwimmbecken (10 x 3 x 1,5) mit 2 BA und Skimmer in ebenerdigen Grobfilter/Sammelschacht? Anschließend durch Luftheber eine Höhe von ca. 80 cm überwindend in das Regenerationsbecken. Von dort über eine Schütte/Wasserfall ca. 40 cm nach unten, zurück ins SB. 
Ich hab mir jetzt beispielhaft mal die Leistungsdaten der AquaForte AP Luftpumpen Serie angesehen. Bei der AP-35 (die kleinste version) mit 20 Watt werden bei einer KAP. von 1,0 Meter 30 Liter/Min. angegeben. 
Geht das in die richtige Richtung?

Oder vielleicht besser eine Rohrpumpe nutzen? 

Oder keine Höhenunterschiede anlegen, also auch keinen Wasserfall, sondern mit Einströmdüsen zurück ins SB?


----------



## Zacky (29. Feb. 2016)

Landschildkröte schrieb:


> Anschließend durch Luftheber eine Höhe von ca. 80 cm überwindend in das Regenerationsbecken.


- geht nicht


Landschildkröte schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht besser eine Rohrpumpe nutzen?


- ja, oder auch anderen energiesparenden Pumpen


Landschildkröte schrieb:


> Oder keine Höhenunterschiede anlegen, also auch keinen Wasserfall, sondern mit Einströmdüsen zurück ins SB?


- kann man auch machen

Baue nur das, was Du wirklich willst. Wenn es ein Wasserfall werden soll, dann bau diesen auch, denn sonst ärgerst Du Dich später und musst ggf. nachrüsten. Also überlege erst einmal ganz genau was Du willst.


----------



## Landschildkröte (29. Feb. 2016)

Wasserfall! leise plätschernd - nachbarschaftstauglich mit max. 40 cm Fallhöhe, schön kitschig angeleuchtet in lauen Sommernächten...

Aber davor kommt noch ein Mammutberg Arbeit.


----------



## mitch (29. Feb. 2016)

Landschildkröte schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt beispielhaft mal die Leistungsdaten der AquaForte AP Luftpumpen Serie angesehen. Bei der AP-35 (die kleinste version) mit 20 Watt werden bei einer KAP. von 1,0 Meter 30 Liter/Min. angegeben.
> Geht das in die richtige Richtung?



Hallo Monika,
da bringst du was durcheinander - macht nix 

Luftpumpen pumpen nur Luft - 1,0 Meter 30 Liter/Min. bedeutet  das in 1m Wassertiefe noch 30 Liter/Min. herausblubbern. 

Luftheber funktionieren mit Luft aus Luftpumpen und können leider nur kleine Höhen überwinden - 10-15cm dann lässt aber die Leistung nach.

Rohrpumpe pumpen Wasser, aber am besten laufen die wenn das Wasser nicht allzu hoch gepumpt werden muss (das nennt sich dann Pumpenkennlinie und ist meist auf der Schachtel abgedruckt)


und nicht vergessen: Schwimmteich & 230V pumpen  ==>   da nicht erlaubt


----------



## Zacky (29. Feb. 2016)

Ok, dann also Wasserfall-Schwimmteich-Konzept! 

Dann bleibt bei deinem/eurem anfänglichen Filterkonzept mit Ultrasieve III. Da gibt es ähnliche Modell anderer Hersteller mit mehreren Anschlüssen. Bei zwei Bodenabläufe und einem Skimmer wird es da schon schwieriger, zu mal genügend Sogwirkung und ausreichend Volumen auf die jeweiligen Leitungen gebracht werden müssen. Ggf. würde ich mit zwei Budgetsieven arbeiten, welche meines Wissens nach auch über mind. 2 x DN 110 Anschluss verfügen. Dann entsprechend zwei Pumpen (jedoch keine Rohrpumpen), welche direkt hinter dem US III oder Budgetsieve angeschlossen werden. Mit einer Pumpe - vermutlich die größere - pumpst Du das Wasser in den Regenerationsbereich und mit der kleineren evtl. einfach direkt in den Schwimmteichbereich zurück und erzeugst eine geringfügige Strömung. Da euer Becken rechteckig / geradlinig werden soll, würde ich empfehlen, die Ecken diagonal abzuschrägen.

In Anlehnung an Mitch seinen Beitrag noch die Info, dass Du die Regenerationszone definitiv belüften solltest bzw. mit Sauerstoffreichen Wasser beliefern solltest. Deine Regenerationszone ist ja im Grunde dein Biostufe, wo die Masse der nützlichen Bakterien angesiedelt sind und diese brauchen zum Verarbeiten den Sauerstoff.


----------



## Landschildkröte (29. Feb. 2016)

Danke. Du meinst bzgl. der Nennspannung von  230 V Mindestabstand einhalten?


----------



## Zacky (29. Feb. 2016)

Ich meine, dass in den Richtilinien irgendwas steht von einem Mindestabstand von 2 m. Bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher. Alternativ gäbe es natürlich auch Pumpen die direkt für Schwimmteiche nur mit 12/24 V laufen.


----------



## Landschildkröte (29. Feb. 2016)

Womit würdets Du belüften? Dann denk ich wieder an Membranpumpen...


----------



## Zacky (29. Feb. 2016)

richtig - Belüfterpumpen


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Feb. 2016)

Landschiltkröte:
Ich habe Dir in einer Unterhaltung (guck mal oben rechts auf der Seite)  kurz eine paar Eckpunkte geschrieben, worauf Du achten solltest  oder kannst bei derTeichplanung.

Wasserfälle kann man mit einer normalen Motorpumpe extra betreiben, die auch die notwendige Höhe schafft und diese nachts auch abstellen...

Filteranlage/ Kreislauf möglichst ohne viel Höhe zu überwinden in Schwerkraft betreiben.

Mit den 2 BA und 1SK- Leitung zentral irgendwohin ist bereits der richtige Weg.

Dann kann man Platz für Filter, Pumpen oder LH lassen...alles in Schwerkraft möglichst.

Rückläufe ohne Einströmdüsen (ist ja keine Swimmingpooltechnik), weil diese den Pumpen zuviel Gegendruck entgegensetzen...
Rückläufe ebenfalls in gleichen Dimensionen wie die Saugleitungen oder eine mehr.

Viel Spaß beim Schmökern.


----------



## Zacky (29. Feb. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> ch habe Dir in einer Unterhaltung (guck mal oben rechts auf der Seite) kurz eine paar Eckpunkte geschrieben



 ...find ich aber nicht so gut jetzt, denn so wissen wir ja nicht mehr, in welche Richtung evtl. die Gedanken dann von euch Beiden gehen 

ich bin raus...


----------



## blackbird (29. Feb. 2016)

...sehe ich genau so. Mach es öffentlich, so dass alle mitdiskutieren und davon lernen können. 
Grüße
Tim


----------



## Landschildkröte (29. Feb. 2016)

Ich würde gern alle weiter involvieren. Bitte?


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Feb. 2016)

Ja, gut- ich wollte ja nix verheimlichen- aber ihren Tröt nicht so lang werden lassen.
Im Prinzip ist es immer das gleiche mit uns Teichanfängern. Und da habe ich unheimlich Verständnis für einfache Fragen, die wir ja gerne immer wieder beantworten.

Die Pegelangaben sind nur zum Verständnis, wie ein Schwerkraftfiltersystem funtioniert.
Nagelt mich bitte nicht mit den Werten fest. Alles ca...

Ich habe folgendes geschrieben (nur die Firmennamen jetzt abgekürzt, wo ich nicht so dolle Sachen gesehen, gelesen oder erlebt habe):

Ich schreibe per pn damit deintröt nicht so lang wird.

Alle Teiche oder Filterkammern mit OK auf eine Höhe.
Du kannst Dir auch 4 Tonnen in einer Reihe vorstellen, die untereinander verbunden sind..
Bei ausgeschalteten Pumpen ist der Wasserstand gleich.

Pumpe in Tonne 4 rein und diese pumpt in Tonne 1....
? Jetzt stellen sich Pegelunterschiede in den Tonnen ein.
Tiefster Pegel Tonne 4 mit der Pumpe.
höchster Pegel Tonne 1.
Pegeldiff. zwischen den Tonnen ist abhängig von der Pumpleistung und den hydraulischen Widerständen der Tonnenvrerbindungen.

Bei z.B Verbindung in KG 110 und 15m3 Pumpleistung ist der Höhenunterschied zwischen den einzelnen Tonnen ca. 1,5 cm...
Gesamt also ca. 6 cm in der Tonnenkette.
Das mach 6 mbar Gegendruck für die Pumpe.
Dieses.nennt man auch Schwerkraftfilterung, weil die Höhendiff. So gering wie möglich gehalten werden.

Musst Du in die Höhe pumpen.......weil Du eine Tonne höher gestellt hast, verliert die Pumpe Leistung durch den Gegendruck der zu überwindenden Höhe.

Bei 2 BA und 1 Sk mit KG 110 Saugverrohrung muss man ca. 30m3/h umwälzen.
Sonst reicht der Sog nicht aus
Spaltsiebfilter USIII geht nicht mit LH.

Sinnvoll funktionieren nur Trommelfilter oder Endlosbandfilter.
Technik und teuer..
Aber damit gehen auch energiesparende und wartungsarme Luftheber.

Es wird auch nur 1 BA und 1 Skimmer.....aber dann wird ev. zu wenig vom Bodenbereich angesaugt.

Preiswerte TF die PP  z.B...

Technik kann auch erst aussen vor bleiben....
Wichtig ist die Verrrohrung vom Teich in den Fikterkeller in Schwerkraft..und die Rückläufe in den Teich.

Fikterkeller am besten irgendwo unter der Terrasse oder in einem Schuppen einbauen...

Lese Dich hier durch.......das Forum....auch wenn es anstrengend ist.

Nicht funktionierende Teichkonzepte, die trotzdem von Firmen verkauft werden:
Teichm...
Mie...
Na..... von der Technik her
................................
Pumpen gehören hinter den Filter...
Pflanzenfilter gehören hinter Filter und Pumpe....

grober Kies und Tonperlen gehören nicht in den Teich...
Wenn Pflanzzonen dann lehmhaltiger Sand...ohne Humusanteil.....

Viel Spaß beim lesen.


----------



## Landschildkröte (29. Feb. 2016)

Vielen dank für eure Anregungen. Ich muss alles in meinem Lexikon für Frischlinge nachschlagen... Habt bitte etwas Nachsicht.

Anbei noch ein Bild nach "unten" in den Schildkrötengraben. Höhendifferenz beträgt ca. 1.10 Mter. Die beiden Beetetagen sind bereits rückgebaut. An ihrer Stelle steht dann 1 bis 3. 


    
Ich hab die Anordnung auf der Ideen-Skizze geändert. Und (ganz wichtig!) die SB-Kanten diagonal abgeschrägt... 
SB: 2 BA, Sk -> Filterkeller/Vorfilter -> 1. Regnerationsbecken: 6 x 1 Meter -> Schwimmteichpumpe Höhendiffernez -> 2. Regnerationsbecken: 3 x 1 Meter mit Wasserfall -> SB


----------



## Landschildkröte (29. Feb. 2016)

Super, Danke Thorsten!


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Feb. 2016)

Es ist- meiner Meinung nach- einfacher- alle Technik in einem Filterkeller z.B. zentral zu haben.
Du hast 2 verschiedene Rücklaufstrecken?
- einmal über 1. Regenerationsbecken (was immer das auch sein soll- Pflanzenfilterteich??)
-zweitens  über ein hoch gelegenes Regenerationsbecken und anschließenden Wasserfall

Wasserfall im Dauerbetrieb kann zum Fluch werden und würde ich immer mit einer extra Pumpe betreiben. Den Rest der Filterei möglichst alles in Schwerkraft.

Das ist nicht nur ökologisch, sondern schont auch den Geldbeutel bei der Stromrechnung.
Wir durften 800€ nachzahlen..lag verm. an der Teichfilteranlage mit normalen Pumpen....da hatte ich noch Spaltsiebe USIII 2 Stück mit guten Pumpen dahinter.
Gesamt ca. 300Watt Stromverbrauch.
Um dieses zu reduzieren begann ich eben den Umbau auf Trommelfilter mit LH.....rechnet sich in allen Belangen auf die Dauer auf Schwerkraft zu planen.

Wenn Deine Pflanzenfilterteiche oder Regenerationsflächen groß genug sind, kann man es auch erst ohne Trommelfilter etc.. versuchen.
Nur sollte man dabei immer Plan B im Auge haben, wenn es ohne Vorfilter nicht optimal funktioniert.

Also alles so bauen, dass man nur noch im Filterkeller umbauen muss. Kein Buddeln mehr, keine Folie aufschneiden etc....


----------



## Landschildkröte (29. Feb. 2016)

Hoffe, es richtig verstanden zu haben: wenn ich zwei verschiedene Rücklaufstrecken plane:

- kann Nr. 1 an die Stelle von Nr. 3 rücken und es gibt nur einen Schacht (zwischen beiden Regenerations-/Pflanzenfilterbecken) für Vorfilte rund Pumpe. Das würde die Sache wirklich optimieren.
- Wie gelangt das Wasser vom 1. Regenerations-/Pflanzenfilterbecken (6 x 1 Meter) zurück in den höher liegenden SB? Einströmdüsen wurden ja nicht empfohlen?
- Wenn nachts die Pumpe für das höher liegende 2. Regenerations-/Pflanzenfilterbecken (3 x 1 Meter) ausgeschalten ist. Wie gehts dann dem Biofilm im Becken? Benötigt dieser permanent fliessendes Wasser oder ist das (dann stehende) wasser ok? 

Sind die 40 cm wasserfall tagsüber laut - sollte ich weniger Fallhöhe planen?


----------



## Zacky (29. Feb. 2016)

Was ist bei Dir der SB? Schwimmbereich?


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Feb. 2016)

Wenn es aus Platzgründen 2 getrennte Pflanzenfilterteiche  in den Rückläufen sein sollen, dann würde ich Beide über die Schwerkraftfilteranlage laufen lassen.
Alle Teiche also auf einer Höhe betreiben.
Wasserfall über eine Extra- Pumpe. Natürlich geht auch ein kleines Extra- Pflanzbecken etc... vor dem Wasserfall.
Ist ja alles individuell.

Ein Pflanzenfilter- da stirbt nichts ab, wenn die Pumpe aus ist, solange Wasser drin bleibt.


----------



## Zacky (29. Feb. 2016)

Landschildkröte schrieb:


> Wie gelangt das Wasser vom 1. Regenerations-/Pflanzenfilterbecken (6 x 1 Meter) zurück in den höher liegenden SB?


Es sollte kein Teichbecken unter dem Hauptbecken, was hier wohl der Schwimmbereich ist, liegen. Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, liegt die Regenerationszone 1 tiefer als der Schwimmteich. Das kann man nur machen, wenn zwischen Schwimmteichbereich und Regenerationsbereich ein Rückschlagventil verbaut ist, was nicht mehr mit Schwerkraft & Luftheber funktioniert.



Landschildkröte schrieb:


> Wenn nachts die Pumpe für das höher liegende 2. Regenerations-/Pflanzenfilterbecken (3 x 1 Meter) ausgeschalten ist. Wie gehts dann dem Biofilm im Becken? Benötigt dieser permanent fliessendes Wasser oder ist das (dann stehende) wasser ok?


Der Regenerationsbereich 2 liegt höher als Regenerationsbereich 1 und höher als Schwimmbereich. Richtig? Hier soll der Wasserfall anschließen. Richtig? Das geht, wenn das Wasser dort hinein gepumpt wird. Schaltest Du die Pumpe ab, läuft das Wasser aus Reg. 2 zurück in Reg. 1 bzw. zurück in die Pumpenkammer. Der Wasserstand sinkt bis zu einem gewissen Punkt der Anschlusshöhe.

Alles nicht ganz einfach gerade. Eine Querschnittzeichnung mit den geplanten Höhen wäre sinnvoll. Dort kann man dann auch die Wasserstände und Anschlusshöhen einzeichnen.

Um auf die ursprüngliche Frage zu kommen - Pumpe aus über Nacht - der Biofilm bzw. Bakterien werden daran nicht gleich sterben und auch nicht verhungern, jedoch würde ich eine Belüftung dauerhaft laufen lassen. Auch Nachts.

Hier noch eine Skizze die ich mal irgendwann für einen User gemacht habe, der ein ähnliches Teichkonzept hatte. Vielleicht hilft das auch noch weiter. NUR BEISPIELHAFT


----------



## Landschildkröte (29. Feb. 2016)

Was wäre energetisch möglich, wenn wir nur noch ein Regenerationsbecken haben? Das untere aufgeben und alles oben, auf einem Niveau anlegen..?
D.H. Schwimmbecken und Reg.Becken mit minimalem Höhenunterschied anlegen. Könnte man bei 15 cm Differenz einen Wasserfall durch LH realisieren?
Viel Druck benötigt eine Schütte/Überlauf nicht, oder?


----------



## mitch (1. März 2016)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrostatisches_Paradoxon
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommunizierende_Röhren

wenn dein Regenerationsbecken unterhalb der Wasserlinie des Schwimmbeckens liegt läuft es über.

so sollte es sein:
das kleinste Becken ist ganz oben, dann geht es per Überlauf ins nächste usw.   aus dem größten Becken wird dann wieder nach oben ins kleinste gepumpt - der Wasserkreislauf ist dann wieder geschlossen und keines der Becken läuft leer.

wenn die Höhendifferenz zwischen dem obersten und untersten Becken nicht mehr wie 10-15cm ist geht das mit LH - aber je höher desto kleiner die Durchflussmenge - ansonsten brauchst du ne richtige Pumpe

Schwimmen unter Strom – Elektrizität im Schwimmteich ==> http://www.kleineberg.com/schwimmen-unter-strom-elektrizitaet-im-schwimmteich/




Landschildkröte schrieb:


> Viel Druck benötigt eine Schütte/Überlauf nicht, oder?


da ist eine Tabelle zum informieren: http://www.hobbygartenteich.de/Seiten/Berechnungen.htm#Bachlauf


----------



## Landschildkröte (1. März 2016)

Danke euch für die Hinweise. Ich habe versucht, alles zu recherchieren/zu lesen. Und wir sind nochmal in den Nachtstunden mit Taschelampe und 50-Meter-Maßband durch den Garten geschlichen.

Für Technik-/Filterkammer wäre jetzt im __ Schildkröten Platz, also ein Podest oder kleiner Schuppen könnte entstehen.
SB (Schwimmbecken: 3 x 10 m (30 qm)) und Technik-/Filterkammer mit OK auf einer Höhe. Verrrohrung in Schwerkraft. 

Nur noch ein Regenerationsbecken: 3 x 2 m (6 qm, nur noch 20 %). Zwischen SB und Reg.becken minimaler Höhenunterschied: 10/15 cm. Rücklauf über Wasserfall/Überlauf in SB

Bei 2 BA und 1 Sk mit KG 110 Saugverrohrung muss man ca. 30m3/h umwälzen - sagt Thorsten.
Mein Konzept Spaltsiebfilter USIII als Schwerkraftvorfilter geht nicht mit LH. Also bei LH nur Trommelfilter oder Endlosbandfilter?


----------



## Landschildkröte (1. März 2016)

Was ich Zacky noch fragen wollte: wie sind die Bereiche auf deiner skizze verbunden, bzw. welche Pumpe wurde verwendet? Wurde das Projekt so realsiert?


----------



## Zacky (1. März 2016)

Landschildkröte schrieb:


> Also bei LH nur Trommelfilter oder Endlosbandfilter?


Es ginge auch eine Siebpatrone, welche deutlich billiger in der Anschaffung ist, als Tromml- oder Endlosbandfilter. Allerdings ist hier dann eine zusätzliche Spülpumpe nötig und die Mschenweite ist meist bei 200 µm.



Landschildkröte schrieb:


> wie sind die Bereiche auf deiner skizze verbunden


Ich habe sie hier als einfache Rohrverbindung eingezeichnet. Je nach Volumen mehrere DN 110 oder ein großer Querschnitt DN 200 z.Bsp.



Landschildkröte schrieb:


> welche Pumpe wurde verwendet. Wurde das Projekt so realsiert?


Das kann ich Dir leider nicht beantworten. Viele User melden sich später nicht mehr und so bekommt man leider kein Feedback, was und wie es umgesetzt wurde.


----------



## Landschildkröte (1. März 2016)

Danke! 

Wenn ich eine Niederspannungspumpe mit geringem Energieverbrauch finde, könnte ich auch beim USIII bleiben. Und die Höhendifferenz zw SB und Reg.becken wäre nicht so kritisch? Ich kenn mich ja (noch?) nicht aus, aber beispielsweise die Aquaforte Ecomax Serie war mir da in Erinnerung.

Ist die Reduzierung des Reg.beckens auf nur 20% noch nachhaltig?


----------



## Zacky (1. März 2016)

Wie Mitch schon sagte, normal sollten alle Becken entweder auf einer Höhe sein oder halt die Variante mit Kaskadenbecken, wobei oben zuerst beliefert wird. Ein Becken oberhalb, was auch bepflanzt werden kann, wo es sich bspw. rechtsseitig über eine Wasserfallkante in das mittlere Becken ergießt. Vom mittleren Becken, was ebenfalls bepflanzt werden sollte, geht es mit einem weiteren Wasserfall linksseitig in das Schwimmbecken. So kann man zwei "Wasserfälle" mit 10-20 cm Höhenunterschied dekorativ anlegen und das Wasser fällt nicht so tief.

Du kannst das Ganze dann auch mit einem US III und einer normalen Pumpe machen. Der US III ist nun auch etwas teurer und wie ich schon meinte, gibt es da auch andere Modell die etwas günstiger sind. Oder bei Verkaufsplattformen suchen, wo die Dinger von Privat verkauft werden und ein US III ersteigern. Auch in anderen Foren schauen, denn viele Koiteichbesitzer rüsten nach und nach auf Trommler und Co um. Da lässt sich bestimmt was abstauben.

Ob 20 % Reg-Bereich ausreichend sind, kann ich persönlich Dir nicht sagen, aber wenn Du 30 m³/h bewegen willst, kann man evtl. auch mit 2 Pumpen arbeiten. Dann pumpt eine Pumpe in die Reg-Zone bzw. die Kaskadenzone und die andere Pumpe fördert das Wasser in eine kleine zusätzliche Biofiltertonne. Machbar ist vieles, nur muss es in euer Konzept passen.

Was die Pumpen betrifft, bin ich nicht so bewandert, finde aber die O**e-Pumpen recht gut, wenn auch nicht günstig in der Anschaffung, dafür aber energiesparend und mir persönlich als 12 V - Variante bekannt.


----------



## Landschildkröte (1. März 2016)

Es werden 45 Kubikmeter Wasser im SB sein. Mit dem durchgehenden Reg,Becken in  3 x 2 m könnte ich leben.
Grundsätzlich dachte ich an ein Spaltsiebfilter vor der Pumpe. Es gibt ja auch einen Filter mit drei Eingängen, nur schon etwas teurer. Hast du eine Empfehlung für eine Alternative?


----------



## Landschildkröte (1. März 2016)

Ich las gerade etwas von einem "LowBudget-Sieve-Filter" (ähnl. Aufbau eines US III). Der kann mir das bitte erklären?


----------



## ThorstenC (1. März 2016)

Es gibt vom USIII auch kleinere Varianten.
Midi-sieve
Und im neuen Katalog sollen auch andere, günstigere Spaltsiebfilter drin sein.

Schön unterscheiden zwischen gepumpten Spaltsieb und einem, wo die Saugleitungen in Schwerkraft rankommen.

LH und verbrauchsarme Flowpumpen bei Spaltsieben nicht sinnvoll....es muss zuviel Höhe überwunden werden.

Ein neuer Aquaforte TF ist auch jetzt raus.....für ca. 
1500 Euro ......
Ist auch schon bei ebay drin...
Keine Ahnung, wie die Quali ist...

http://de.sibo.nl/brochures/DE/files/mobile/index.html


----------



## Landschildkröte (1. März 2016)

Hallo Thorsten,
Ich dachte mit der Höhendifferenz von 10, 20 cm zwischen demnur noch Reg.Becken und SB (auf der gleichen Ebene) bin ich auf der sicheren Seite und könnte auch eine energiesparende Pumpe einsetzen. Wenn ich ein midi.Sieve nutze muss ich einen Sammelschacht einplanen?


----------



## ThorstenC (2. März 2016)

Bei einem Ultrasieve III z.B. muss die Pumpe am Sieb selber eine Höhe von ca. 50cm überwinden.
Das ist so bauartbedingt, damit das eigentliche Spaltsieb immer im trockenen ist.
Das siehst Du auf dem Schema und den Videos.
Das Wasser wird unter dem Spaltsieb weggepumpt- natürlich wieder irgendwann auf Teichniveau (vom Gegendruck her).

Der Wasserstand reguliert sich analog der Pumpleistung über den Schwimmer und Schieber.
Ultrasieve kann man auch googeln:
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de//me...lter/ultrasievedeutschegebrauchsanleitung.pdf





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12j2DnrINZA_


Deswegen hatte ich- glaube ich- schon geschrieben, dass ein Ultrasieve III leider nicht mit sehr energiesparenden Pumpen funktioniert.

Bei den verschiedenen energiesparenden Pumpen, welche aber wiederum nicht sinnvoll Höhe fördern können, habe ich pers. keine Erfahrung oder Überblick.
Es gibt da Rohrpumpen günstig, teuer....die hinter den Filter eingebaut werden können und im Wasser stehen.

Wer das nicht mag (Schwimmteich), der kann sich auch nach den neuesten Flowpumpen umsehen. Diese sind aber in der Regel sehr teuer, werden aber trocken aufgestellt.
Also an den Filter per Flansch angeschlossen- Motor nicht im Wasser.

12V- Teichpumpen gibt es auch........ich kann mich an Berichte über Mängel der 12V Teichpumpen der Firma o....e erinnern.
-----------

Meine Meinung:
-wenn man Strom sparen möchte beim Filtern, jegliche zu überwindende Höhe im System vermeiden. Es rechnet sich auf Dauer.
Somit scheidet ein USIII leider aus. Die "kleineren" Varianten davon werden weniger Anschlüsse haben und sind für weniger Pumpleistung ausgelegt.
Die Filterung des Spaltsiebes war mir pers. zu grob.

Aus diesen Gründen habe ich zwei USIII bei mir ausgebaut und rüste um auf Trommelfilter und Luftheber (oder eben andere sparsame Flowpumpe).

Man kann auch den Rücklauf vom Filtereich als kleinen Bachlauf gestalten-  aber möglichst ohne viel Höhenunterschiede.
---------------

Wenn Du sehr sparsame Pumpen einsetzen möchtest, dann wir ein wenig zu überwindende Höhe 10cm als Beispiel möglich sein.
Das müssen Dir aber Forianer mit Erfahrung bei solchen Pumpen mitteilen.
-----------

Ich muss mich bei manchen Pumpen von Markenherstellern  immer wundern, wenn das Eco oder Green in der Typbezeichnung steht.....und was die dann an Strom verbrauchen.

Da muss man halt vergleichen bei den Daten....Kennlinien.....und auch unterscheiden:
-Druckpumpen pumpen zwar gut in die Höhe, verbrauchen aber viel Strom (Wasserfall, Filter mit viel Gegendruck)
-Flowpumpen schaffen nicht soviel Höhe, wälzen aber sehr effektiv das Wasser bei wenig Gegendruck um (Schwerkraftsystem)


----------



## Landschildkröte (2. März 2016)

Danke Thorsten,
und ich hatte mich gestern abend schon mit dem etwas teureren US III mit 3 Eingänge angefreundet...


----------



## ThorstenC (2. März 2016)

Ja, das kenne ich. Damals war ich auch froh zwei dieser Kästen verbaut zu haben.
Sie funktionieren zwar problemlos- aber mir war der Stromverbrauch etwas zu hoch auf de Dauer.
--------------

Leider ist es oft nicht so einfach, mit den geringsten materiellen Einsatz das maximale rauszuholen.
Wenn ich auf den Preis des USIII noch 700 Euro aufrechne, bekommt man bereits einen Trommelfilter der für 2 oder 3 Saugleitungen in KG110 ausgelegt ist.
---------

Aber vielleicht bin ich ja auch zu "technisch" in meinen Tip´s.
Das mag daran liegen, dass bei meinem Teich trotz 1/3 Pflanzenfilterteich und Vorfilterung mir zu viele Schwebealgen und Feinschmutz im Wasser waren.

Es gibt auch tolle Naturteichkonzepte mit wenig oder keiner Technik.....die auch funktionieren.
Allerdings sollte man zumindest Plan B haben, wenn es nicht so läuft wie gewünscht.

Plan B wäre immer die Nachrüstung einer Filteranlage in Schwerkraft, UV etc...

Und um das vorzubereiten muss man eigentlich nur im Teich beispielsweise:
2 BA und einen Flansch für den Skimmer einbauen, Rohre in den Filterkeller sowie noch 2 oder 3 Flansche für die Rückläufe...
-------------------

Aber gerade mit wenig Platz für Filterteich etc../ Pflanzzonen würde ich pers. immer etwas voraus planen.


----------



## Landschildkröte (2. März 2016)

Nein, nein! Ist gut, dass ich ein paar Erfahrungen nicht erst selbst machen muss. Ich wollte ja ein System zusammenstellen, welches im Betrieb wenig Aufwand verursacht (und ich auch noch Freizeit habe und meinem eigentlichem Hobby/Landschildkröten zeitlich nicht so viel Konkurrenz mache). D.H. langfristig was ordentliches aber bezahlbar. (Wer will das nicht?) Daher war das US III für mich naheliegend.

Einen Trommelfilter gibts ab 1500 euro? Ich muss ja die 3 KG110 beachten.

Wir bleiben jetzt bei dem (nur noch) einen Reg.becken ( 3 x 2 m) am Kopfende des SB. Dieses muss ja etwas höher sein, damit das Wasser durch Überlauf/Schütte wieder in den SB fließt oder rieseselt oder so.
Die Gretchenfrage: Wie gestaltet man den Rücklauf vom Filtereich/Technikschacht hoch in das Reg. becken? Du hast etwas von einem kleinen Bachlauf geschrieben? Wie komme ich da mit meinen formalen Regenrationbsbecken hin?


----------



## ThorstenC (2. März 2016)

Es gibt ja zig Varianten den Rücklauf vom Pflanzenbecken in den Teich zu bauen.
Folienflansche einbauen und per KG Rohr verbinden z. B....
Oder ein kurzer Kanal.....


----------



## Landschildkröte (2. März 2016)

Vom Pflanzen/Reg.becken zurück ist mit Schütte/Wasserfall vorgesehen. Aber Filtereich/Technikschacht hoch in das Reg. becken?

Der AquaForte Trommelfilter (Kunststoff inkl. Steuerung SK830) hätte 3 x Ø110mm Einlässe und 2 x Ø110mm Ausgänge


----------



## ThorstenC (2. März 2016)

Mach doch bitte einmal ein paar Skizzen..
SCHWIMMTEICH
FILTERTEICH
Platz für Filteranlage und Pumpen.

Sieh einmal die Skizze von zacky nochmal an.

Vielleicht reden wir auch aneinder  vorbei...

Filterteich.....Regenerationsbecken....Pflanzenfilter
wäre bei mir ein Teich....
In zackys Skizzze das lange schmale Becken seitlich..

.


----------



## Landschildkröte (2. März 2016)

Filterteich.....Regenerationsbecken....Pflanzenfilter: Ein externes Becken. - viele Begriffe.
Ganz schnell gemacht, hier ein Skizze


----------



## Zacky (2. März 2016)

Deine letzte Skizze ist doch gut & einfach. Nur ist in dieser Konstellation ein Luftheber immer noch nur sehr bedingt möglich. Aber das hatten wir ja schon, wegen der Förderhöhe. 

Im Falle des aktuellen Planes würde ich ggf. mit einem Trommelfilter (der neue Aquaforte scheint ausreichend,wenn er das hält. was man erwartet) und zwei Rohrpumpen arbeiten. Zwei Rohrpumpen mit je 85 W z.Bsp. sollten je nach Höhe bis zum Reg.-Becken noch 16tsd Liter schaffen, so dass Du also auf einen ausreichenden Flow in den Bodenablauf- und Skimmerleitungen kommst.

Die Schütte bzw. den Überlauf würde ich aber bei 30tsd Gesamtflow vermutlich über die gesamte Breite gestalten, denn das Volumen muss auch erst einmal ablaufen können. Die Rohrpumpen wären hier evtl. noch ganz sinnvoll, da diese auch bei geringen Förderhöhen bis 20-30 cm noch gute Fördervolumen erzielen.

Den Regenerationsbereich von unten nach oben durchströmen lassen, so dass das Wasser durch die Pflanzen- & Substratschicht nach oben steigen muss und sich letztendlich über die Schütte ergießt. Den Regenerationsbereich würde ich unterhalb offen lassen, also d.h. unter den Pflanzen ein freie & offene "Kammer" erzeugen, wo das Wasser hinein gepumpt wird. Die Pflanzen in ihrem Substrat oder auch ohne auf eine Art Zwischenpodest stellen.

Das wäre jetzt so mein Plan.


----------



## Zacky (2. März 2016)

hier mal auf die Schnelle eine Skizze


----------



## Landschildkröte (2. März 2016)

Genau so! Ihr seid toll. (Ein Bild sagt eben doch präziser, was gemeint ist.)

Also an die beiden Ausgänge des Trommelfilter zwei Rohrpumpen - zwei Rohre, um Wasser in Reg.Becken zu fördern. Muss man Trommelfilter irgendwie schalldämpfen?

Das Reg.Becken wollte ich unten mit Hohlraum und leichter Neigung versehen - über einen Bodenablauf oder Schieber könnte man den Schmoder abziehen. Bei der ursprünglichen Tiefe von je einem Meter war es einfacher zu realisieren (ursprünglich waren es ja 2 Becken) bei 2 Metern Tiefe wird das wohl auch machbar sein. Würdet ihr mit Drainagerohren und zylindrischen Revisionsschacht arbeiten - um von oben spülen zu können?


----------



## mitch (2. März 2016)

Reg.Becken bei 2 Metern Tiefe - was soll da denn wachsen?
die meisten Pflanzen für Reg. Bereiche wachsen bei einer Wassertiefe von 50 - 10cm


----------



## mitch (2. März 2016)

und da kann man Grünzeugs bestellen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/linkdirectory/categories/pflanzenhändler.4/

da kann man auch die verschiedenen Pflanztiefen nachschauen

oder auch hier gibt es Infos: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/categories/pflanzen.210/


----------



## Zacky (2. März 2016)

...in Anlehnung an Mitch's Einwand wegen der Tiefe der Reg.-Zone habe ich nochmal ungefähre Maße in die Skizze eingezeichnet...

 

Das Regenerationsbecken kann natürlich auch flacher sein, vielleicht reichen schon 70-75 cm aus...etwa mittig die Medienauflage, Wasserfallhöhe von Reg.-Becken zu Schwimmbecken etwa 20 cm und zur Wasserstandslinie vielleicht 25-30 cm. Das Reg.-Becken auf 2 m Tiefe ist natürlich unnötig. Das Wasser muss ja auch nicht zwingend bis oben aus dem Substrat aufsteigen und kann so ja auch innerhalb der Subtratschicht schon zur Schütte fließen. So kommt man am Ende vielleicht auf 60 cm Wasserstand im Reg.-Becken.


----------



## Landschildkröte (2. März 2016)

Entschuldigung - die breite war mit den zwei Metern gemeint. 2x3x1 Meter.
Substratschicht max. 70 cm.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. März 2016)

Rein technisch noch ein Hinweis:

Rohrpumpen kann man nicht direkt an den Filter anflanschen.
Es sind also Pumpen, die im Wasser stehen. So ähnlich wie die Garten-Tauchpumpen.
* defekter Link entfernt *

Das wäre die Variante mit dem geringsten Stromverbrauch...wenn der Pflanzenfilter nicht so hoch gebaut wird.

Wie es sich rein rechtlich und bedenklich mit den im Wasser in einer geschlossenen (DEckel) verbauten Pumpenkammer verhält....FI Schalter und Teichwasser erden ist sowieso sinnvoll...

Dazu benötigst Du hinter dem TF eine Extra- Pumpenkammer (Kiste, wo z.B. die beiden Ausläufe vom TF reingehen).
Dort stehen die Rohrpumpen drin und drücken das Wasser in den Pflanzenfilter oder Teich direkt.


Alternativ gehen auch "normale" trocken aufgestellte und direkt an den TF -Ausgängen angeschlossene Motorpumpen.
Da beginnt dann die Qual der Wahl....irgendwas von 200 bis 2000 Euro ist alles möglich.
Aquaforte Ecomax DM plus....zwei 13000??
http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechn...en/aquaforte-dm-serie-teichpumpe?number=RD630

Oder DM Vario mit Regler??
http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechn...dm-vario-regelbare-teichpumpe?number=sibKM385

Messner- pumpen Eco tec 2 plus hatte ich in Betrieb. Auch super Pumpen mit guten Werten (105W bei 15m³/h Pumpleistung). Kosten aber ca. 500 pro Stück.

die geht sicher auch...
http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechn...kl.-digitale-drehzahlregler-regelbar-30-750-w

--------------------
Rückläufe alles über den Pflanzenfilter?
Oder nur teilweise??


----------



## Landschildkröte (2. März 2016)

habt vielen Dank für eure Hinweise. Die DM Vario Serie mit Regler beginnt bei 85 Watt.
Die flowfriend - you must be joking? puh.
Geht auch etwas aus dem Niedervoltbereich?
Die Mehrkosten für den TF... bin noch nicht ganz weg vom US lll mit 3 Ausgängen (die Pumpe muss am Sieb selber eine Höhe von ca. 50cm überwinden. - klingt für mich Frischling nicht arg)
Entschuldigt, wenn ich nerve.


ja -Rücklauf dachte ich komplett/nur über das Reg.Becken zu realisieren.


----------



## Landschildkröte (3. März 2016)

Die Pflanzen links sind auch super. Ich wollte das Reg.Becken ja als Sumpfbeet mit vielen Repo-pflanzen gestalten.
Was das Substrat angeht gibt viel Widersprüchliches zu lesen.


----------



## ThorstenC (3. März 2016)

Substrat da scheiden sich die Geister.

Meine pers. Meinung ist, dass alles "Substrat" wie grober kies, Split, Tonperlen sich in den Zwischenräumen mit Mulm vollsetzen.
Das bildet dann ein schönes Kies- Schmodder- Konglomerat..
Ich habe pers. einen Teichler kennengelernt, der den ganzen Kies wieder aus dem Teich entfernt hat.
Und hier irgendwo....war doch auch einmal eine Beschreibung eines Teichbaus der Firma Mi.... drin.
Dort wurde auch alles vom Skimmer angesaugte Dreckwasser in eine Kiesdräinage gedrückt.

Ähnlich System Teichm.... Dazu gibt es einige Klagen....und auch Berichte, wo nach 1..2...3 Jahren gerne die Teichfirma mit einem speziellen "Kies- Wasch"- LKW anrückt.....alles raus, durchgespült, wieder rein..täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.

Nicht gegen "kleinere" Kiesdrainagenversuche", die man ggf. noch selber beherschen kann.

Bei mir im Pflanzenfilterteich ist humusfreier Sand mit leichten Lehmanteil als Substrat eingebracht.
Gibt es im Kieswerk als "gesiebter Abraum" günstig.
Da gibt es kaum freie "Zwischenräume" und Mulm bleibt obendrauf liegen.
Der Sand wird mit der Zeit sogar recht trittfest.
Pflanzen sind vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen drin, die dem Wasser die Nährstoffe entziehen sollen.

Ich kenne aber auch Pflanzenfilter ohne Substrat- z.B: mit den einfachen "Bäckerkisten" reingestelllt und dort sitzen die Pflanzen in dem gelochten Boden drin.
funktioniert.
Das würde sich zB. bei dem langen, seitlichen Pflanzenfilter anbieten..
Die Kästen sieht man irgendwann nicht mehr...


----------



## Landschildkröte (3. März 2016)

es gibt nur noch einen Pflanzenfilter/Reg.becken: 3 x 2 m am Kopfende. 
leider nicht seitlich - dafür ist nicht genügend Platz in der Breite. 
Obwohl... ein ca. 1 x 10 meter langes Reg.becken (über die gesamte SB-länge) einfach perfekt wäre. Wie auf Zacky erster Skizze. 
Dazu müssten man baulich einiges verändern (auf dem Grundstücksfotos sieht man schmalen Streifen, weniger als 5 m)



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich kenne aber auch Pflanzenfilter ohne Substrat- z.B: mit den einfachen "Bäckerkisten" reingestelllt und dort sitzen die Pflanzen in dem gelochten Boden drin


Mhhm, ohne Substrat? wurde da die Pflanzerde dran belassen? Wie tief ist bei Dir Wasserstand und Substrathöhe?

Mir ist noch nicht klar, wie der Spagat zwischen dem Nährstoffbedarf der Pflanzen (und dem Wunsch nach "üppigen, schönen" Pflanzen) und der Filterfunktion (keinen Nährstoffeintrag, kein Pflanzsubstrat) zu regeln ist.
Also habe ich mal Pflanzen recherchiert, welche die Nährstoffarmut aushalten (z. B. gelbe __ Iris, Wasserminzen, __ Blutweiderich, Carex-Arten)
Und phosphorarm soll das Substrat auch noch sein (<6 mg/kg).


----------



## ThorstenC (3. März 2016)

Im Pflanzenfilterteich sollten vor allem Unterwasser- Pflanzen kommen, die aus dem Wasser die Nährstoffe entziehen.
Sind die Nährstoffe raus- oder reduziert- werden die Pflanzen eben etwas kümmerlicher.
NAchdüngen wäre dort kontraproduktiv und düngt auch das Teichwasser und Algen.

Pflanzenfilterteiche sind eben keine Blumenbeete.
-----------

Dafür kann man einen Ufergraben bauen, der keine direkte Verbindung zum Teichwasser hat.
Dort kommt nährstoffreiche Erde rein und schicke Pflanzen...
So ca. 30cm Breite können schon reichen und nette Ufer gestalten.

Klick Dich einmal mühsam durch meine Baubeschreibung (siehe Signatur) durch.
Dann verstehst Du eher den Unterschied.


----------



## Zacky (3. März 2016)

ergänzend zu ThorstenC's Beitrag - Die Unterwasserpflanzen sind bestimmt wichtig, wobei mir eher die __ Seggen und Schilfpflanzen als Repositionspflanzen bekannt sind. Da ziehen die Wurzeln die Nährstoffe und wenn man es von unten nach oben durchströmt bekommt, muss das Wasser zwangsläufig an den Wurzeln vorbei.

Im Forum gibt es auch schöne Skizzen zum Aufbu con Bodenfiltern, Pflanzfilter und Co. Einfach mal die Suche nutzen und nach den Beiträgen filtern. Da gibt es viele Meinungen zu.


----------



## Landschildkröte (3. März 2016)

Danke. Dann lese ich das mal in Ruhe durch.

Seht ihr größere Vorteile, wenn ich das lange Reg.becken parallel zum SB realisieren könnte? (Wie in Zackys erster Skizze) z.b. in der Durchströmung?
Wenn es sich lohnt, dann könnten wir irgendwie Platz schaffen.

Und darf ich nochmal auf das US lll mit drei Eingängen zu sprechen kommen? (Und die Mehrkosten für den TF) gibt es einen Kombination mit einer energieeffizienten Pumpe, vielleicht mit einer der bereits erwähnten?


----------



## ThorstenC (3. März 2016)

Für den USIII benötigst Du auch eine Pumpe (original ist am USIII nur ein 2" Anschluß dran) mit ca. 30m³/h Pumpleistung....und diese muss dann auch noch den halben Meter Höhenunterschied schaffen...das gibt es sicherlich, aber mit entsprechenden Energieaufwand, den Du auf Dauer bezahlen musst.

Bei der Variante mit dem z.B: Aquaforte-TF- musst Du ca. 700 Euro mehr investieren (Spülpumpe wird noch benötigt ca. 100€) und hast dafür eine feinere Filterung, automatische Abreinigung.....und die dann möglichen Flowpumpen,Rohrpumpen oder Luftheber (dann ist der Wasserfall aber wieder kontraproduktiv) arbeiten sehr sparsam.

Bei den Rohrpumpen sehe ich pers. die Hürde, dass sie im Wasser eingebaut sind. Vorschriften Schwimmteiche Elektrik.....k.Ahnung....oder zumindest würde ich pers.  niemenden dazu raten.

Was am günstigen Ende bleibt sind z.:B ein oder zwei Aquaforte Ecomax DM ...oder die regelbare Version davon.

Aber sicher haben hier noch einige Tips zu "bezahlbaren Pumpen".
---------------
Ich habe ja auch keine Ahnung, inwieweit Handwerker vor Ort sind- was Ihr selber bauen könnt- und was Firmen bauen müssten.
JE nach handwerklichen Geschick- kann man auch einen Luftheberschacht an Stelle der Pumpen einbauen.

Dazu gibt es einige Beschreibungen hier im Forum:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/lufthebertechnik.189/

und hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/start-teichbau-mit-naturagart-teichfenster.42192/

oder auch hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...s-los-gehen-mit-dem-neuen-filter-teich.45369/

und....und..


----------



## Landschildkröte (5. März 2016)

Also TF mit regelbarer Pumpe, Aquaforte Ecomax DM z.b. oder Flowpumpe (was ist das eigentlich). Den Höhenunterschied zum etwas höheren Regenerationsbecken muss sie halt schaffen. Auf den Wasserfall/Überlauf möchte ich im Plan nicht verzichten. Wie zacky ja sagte - sonst ärgere ich mich später. und baue um oder erneut...
Wir werden auch maximale Eigenleistung erbringen und da wäre eine einfache Technik (plug and play) ganz nützlich. Wenn ich mir die Dimensionen und die Umsetzung z.b. eines LH anschauen - Da ist sehr viel Know-How erforderlich. Mir scheint die Nutzung eines LH auch erstmal zu anspruchsvoll. (Die Vorteile auf der Kostenseite sind sicher richtig.)

Thorsten, ich hab mir jetzt einen Tag Zeit genommen, um Deine Baudoku durch zu arbeiten. Unglaublich! Alleine der Aufbau und das Beschichten der Beckenkonstruktion, bzw. der Beschichtungen.


----------



## Küstensegler (5. März 2016)

Hallo Monika,

ich verfolge deinen Bauplan schon von Anfang an und möchte jetzt auch mal mein Senf dazugeben. 
Wir sind bei unserem Bau in der Endphase und der Teich läuft mit Filter jetzt den ganzen Winter lang.
Es ist zwar noch nicht so weit, dass wir ein entgültiges Fazit ziehen können, einige Dinge sind aber schon bewertbar.
Unser Teich hat in etwa die gleiche Größe und wird auch nur als ST und Filterteich benutzt werden (keine Fische und nur das an Tieren, was da gerne wohnen will).
Wir haben bei unserem Teich alles unter Beton versteckt. Das würden wir auch wieder so machen.
Wir haben 2 BA (Normale ACU-Rinnen aus dem Baumarkt) und einen Skimmer - Alles DN110. Aus dem Filterkeller geht es dann mit einer DN110er Leitung
in den FT und mit einer DN125er Leitung direkt in den ST zurück.
Das ganze wird mit einem LH in Schwung gehalten.
Der Boden ist mit Neigung zu den BAs gebaut.
Bei einem Neubau würde ich auf die Bodenneigung verzichten. Die bringt nichts ! Alles was irgenwie am Boden gelandet ist, bleibt da liegen - Egal ob Neigung oder nicht.
Ausserdem würde ich nur einen BA auf der anderen Seite des Einlaufs im ST verwenden (Aber wieder eine ACU-Rinne). Wenn man nur mit Folie baut, ist aber sicherlich ein normaler BA besser, da man eine ACU-Rinne nur über der Folie verlegen kann und dann im Beton einfassen muss (wie die NG Sedimentfalle).
LH würde ich auf alle Fälle einplanen. Mit einem BA und Skimmer kommt man mit einer 15-Watt Lufpumpe hin. Bei meinen 2 BA's reicht die leider nicht mehr und ich musste mir jetzt eine mit 25Watt einbauen. Auch hier funktioniert der Skimmer nur bei sauberen Filter einwandfrei. Nach einigen Tagen muss ich schon einen Zulauf abriegeln.
Für den Bachlauf würde ich, wie schon mehrfach vorgeschlagen, eine extra Pumpe (12V) benutzen. Dann kannst du den bei Bedarf einfach ausschalten, ohne den kompletten
Filter zu verlieren.
Als Filter verwende ich vor dem Luftheber eine Eigenkonstruktion aus einer Auer-Kunstoffliste und 4 Filterbeuteln (18x80 cm 2x 100µ und 2x200µ).
Die von mir zuerst verwendeten 25µ Filter waren zu steif und dadurch schwer zu säubern. Die 4 Filtersäcke reinige ich inklusive Ein- und Ausbau in 15 Minuten).
Kosten für den Filter ca. 50 EUR und ich habe kristallklares Wasser.
Nach dem LH geht es dann in eine Kammer mit 100 Liter Helix. Da dies noch nicht besiedelt ist, hat es sicher noch keine Wirkung.
Es sind aber noch keine Pflanzen im Teich und das Wasser hat ca 4 Grad.
Ich hab aber mal den in Monaten entstandenen Mulm/Ablagerungen mit einem Besen und Teleskopstange aufgewirbelt, so das alles nur noch grün war (Sichttiefe ca 20-30 cm).
Nach zwei Tagen war das Wasser klar und am dritten Tag wieder kristallklar.
Wie der Filter den Echtbetrieb meistert, kann ich aber noch nicht sagen. Ich bin da aber sehr zuversichtlich.
Weiteres kannst du in meiner Baudoku lesen (Link in der Signatur).

Grüße
Carlo

PS: Sry für den Wall of Text


----------



## Landschildkröte (5. März 2016)

Hallo Carlo,

Also bitte - sorry - wofür denn?! Ich bin dankbar für deine Infos, mehr davon.

Einen schrägen Boden zum Ablauf hab ich auch schon angedacht. Deine Erfahrung nehme ich sehr gerne auf und verwerfe dies. Wenn ich richtig verstehe, dann empfiehlst du auch zwei Rücklauf. Einer ordentlichen Kreisströmung wäre das sicher auch förderlich.
Deine Eigenbau-Filterkonstruktion klingt spannend. Ich schau mir deine Baudoku in jedem Fall heut in Ruhe durch.


----------



## Landschildkröte (5. März 2016)

Ich hatte noch gar nicht erwähnt,
Die Abdichtung hatten wir mit Folie oder Schlanke/Flüssigfolie angedacht. Muss das aber noch nach hinten stellen - zuerst die Basics.


----------



## Zacky (5. März 2016)

keine Flüssigfolie verwenden - lieber ein paar €uro's mehr investieren und Folie vor Ort einschweißen lassen.


----------



## ThorstenC (5. März 2016)

Kann zacky nur zustimmen!
Vergiss Flüssigfolie, Silolack etc....
Dafür muss der Untergrund absolut rissfrei ausgeführt sein. Also Stahlbeton komplett.
Und- es gab da diverse Forenbeiträge, wo sich diese Beschichtungen agelöst haben, Blasen gebildet haben etc...

Einzig gute Abdichtungsvariante wäre GFK.

Folie faltenfrei einschweißen lassen wäre meine erste Wahl. Vermörteln würde ich nicht mehr. Zuviel Aufwand und man kommt für Rep. nicht mehr an die Folie etc...

Bei Folie PEHD 2mm oder PVC faltenfrei einschweißen lassen.


----------



## Landschildkröte (5. März 2016)

Folie einschweissen lassen - OK. 
Vielleicht kann auch ein Foliensack in Betracht kommen. Die Grundform ist ja rechtwinklig.


----------



## mitch (6. März 2016)

nur mal so zum verinnerlichen: 1m² Folie (1mm) wiegen ca. 1kg

Foliensack - gute Idee - dann sollte das Becken aber komplett aus Steinen/Beton bestehen, damit sich nix setzen kann und der Foliensack reißt.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. März 2016)

Foliensack

 gegen 

einen erfahrenen Folienschweisser vor Ort, der auch gleich Flansche und BA eindichtet oder einschweisst

und sich den plötzlich auftretenden Sonderwünschen oder Schwierigkeiten anpassen kann.

Manche Folienschweisser verkaufen und bauen auch Filtertechnik.


----------



## mitch (6. März 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> ...Sonderwünschen oder Schwierigkeiten anpassen kann


ja, da hast du auch recht  es kommt ja immer anders als man denkt oder plant


----------



## Landschildkröte (7. März 2016)

Wir wollen alles mit 24er-Schalsteinen ausführen, inkl. Bewährungen und Beton verfüllt.


----------



## Küstensegler (7. März 2016)

Hallo Monika,

17,5er reichen locker und sind einfacher zu verarbeiten. Armierung ist vernünftig.
Auf Deine Frage zu den Zuläufen:
Ich würde, wie du schon vermutet hast, mindestens zwei Rückläufe nehmen (1xDn110 und 1xDN125). Falls du nur DN110 nehmen möchtes, sollten es drei sein (zumindest bei LH - was ich dir dringend empfehlen würde). Durch LH löst du das Problem mit Strom im Teich und auch die Energiekosten sind wesentlich geringer). 
Gehen wir von 3 Rückläufen aus, sollten 2 davon in den ST gehen und einer in den FT. 
Dadurch verhinderst du, dass die Strömung im FT zu stark ist - die meisten Pflanzen (exkl. Fadenalgen) mögen das nicht so gerne.
Ich würde beide Rückläufe im ST an einer Längsseite in unterschiedlicher Höhe anbringen. Dadurch wirst du auch bei deiner Teichform eine Kreisströmung hinbekommen.
Da kommt dann früher oder später fast jeder "Schwimmdreck" am Skimmer vorbei.
Bei mir dreht sich der ST-Bereich in ca. 20 Minuten einmal um die eigene Achse (hat einen ca-Durchmesser von 5,5 Meter).

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Landschildkröte (7. März 2016)

Ja, genau darüber tüpftel ich gerade.

Wir haben am We noch mal präsise gemessen und abgesteckt. Ein ca. 1 x 10 meter langes Reg.becken (paralles zur gesamten SB-länge) wäre strömungstechnisch perfekt. - Wie auf Zackys erster Skizze. Wir machen das jetzt so. Den notwendigen Platz in der Breite realisieren wir (kleine bauliche Veränderung notwendig - Bauschuttconatiner kommt heute)
Dann lässt sich bestimmt eine gute Kreisströmung erzielen. 2 BA, 2 SK und 3 Rückläufe (2 durch Einströmdüsen auf der Längsseite, 1 durch Reg.becken/Schütte/Wasserfall)

Bezgl. Schalungssteine: sind die 17,5er - ehrlich ausreichend?


----------



## Zacky (7. März 2016)

17,5er Betonschalsteine reichen

Du schreibst jetzt von 2 BA und 2 Skimmer? Bedenke, dass sich dadurch auch wieder das Umwälzvolumen erhöhen muss, damit auf alle Leitungen genügend Sog ist.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. März 2016)

Es kann auch durchaus sein, dass es zu Problemen mit den Rückläufen kommt, weil der Pflanzenfilterteich wegen dem Wasserfall höher sein soll als der Schwimmteich...
Wenn dann zwei andere Rücläufe in den ST direkt reingehen, kann ev. im Filterteich kein Wasser mehr ankommen.....

Das Problemchen gilt es noch geschickt zu lösen.....
Und Einströmdüsen (also Rohrverengungen) sind in einem TEich mit Rükläufen per Schwerkraft ggf. ungünstig.


----------



## Landschildkröte (7. März 2016)

Hatte mich verschrieben - 2 BA, 1 Skimmer.


----------



## Landschildkröte (7. März 2016)

Also das sind allerdings noch Probleme. Dann vielleicht doch Niedervoltpumpe oder regelbare. (mit 2-Meter Sicherheitsabstand) z. B. Aquaforte Ecomax DM


----------



## ThorstenC (7. März 2016)

Bei einer trocken hinter dem Filter aufgestellten Pumpe benötigst Du keine 12V.
1. sind die teuer
2. sind die....manchmal etwas anfälliger (Netzteile- Stecker- Pumpe) o,,,,e hatte sich damit einmal nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert
also unnötig.
3. Meist nicht so leistungsstark

Wenn eine trocken aufgestellte Pumpe im Filterkeller ist, der auch noch einen Deckel hat, wo ist das sicherhetsrelevante Problem??
Die Stromversorgung der Filteranlage muss sowieso über einen EXTRA- Fehlerstromschutzschalter abgesichert werden.
Und auch das Erden des Teichwassers in der Trommelfilterkammer (Spülpumpe, UV 230V) ist sinnvoll.
Dazu sollte man ruhig einen Elektriker beauftragen und alles absprechen.
Der Elektriker kann dann auch qualifizierte Aussagen dazu machen, was zulässig ist und was nicht.

Wenn ein trocke aufgestellte Pumpe im filterkeller unzulässig sein sollte, was ist dann mit den ganzen Poolfilterpumpen, die teilweise direkt neben dem Pool stehen.....und oft mit biligen Verlängerungskabeln angeschlossen sind...
Bei mir in der Gegend gab es vor Jahren eine totes Kind durch eine solche Poolpumpenverkabelung...
-------------

Das Problemchen mit dem höheren Filterteich (wegen dem Wasserfall oder Überlauf) ist nur ,
das bei den zwei auf Höhe Teichniveau (parallel zum Einlauf in den höheren Filterteich) in den Teich direkt gehenden Rückläufe 
das Wasser eher da zurückläuft als gegen den Höhenunterschied zum Filterteich.

Lösung wären z.B. zwei Pumpen- eine in den Filterteich mit Valterra Rückschlagklappe  und eine für den oder die direkten Teicheinläufe.


----------



## Landschildkröte (8. März 2016)

Hallo Thorsten
Sollten beide Pumpen regelbar sein?
Man sagt ja immer, dass es vorteilhaft ist, gleiche Eingangs- und Rücklaufanzahl zu haben. Oder ist bzgl. Druck/Pumpenleistung nur eine Einströmdüse vorteilhaft (also nur zwei Rücklauf)? 
Welche Dimensionen sollte ein großzügiger Technikschacht haben?


----------



## ThorstenC (8. März 2016)

Pumpen müssen nicht regelbar sein.
Bei manchen Pumpen ist es aber sinnvoll....und wenn es Strom sparen sollte, kann man z.B. zwei 20m³/h Pumpen einbauen und die für den Filterteich drosseln, bis es dort passt.
Dann die zweite Pumpe einregeln, dass BA und Skimmer vernünftig arbeiten.
Sieht man meist daran ,dass der Skimmer auch wirklich zieht.

Ich kann jetzt aber nicht konkret sagen, welche Pumpen welcher Preisklasse auch wirklich heruntergeregelt weniger Pumpleistung bringen und Strom sparen..

Da müssen andere hier mit Pumpenerfahrung ggf. helfen.
--------------------------------------

Gleiche Anzahl Rückäufe  wie Saugleitungen ist schon sinnvoll.
Unnötigen Gegendruck (Förderhöhe) wollen eben viele vermeiden, weil das die Pumpleistung reduziert oder man eben zu nächst größeren Pumpe greifen müsste.
Es ist auch für eine "Kreisströmung von Vorteil, wenn man nicht nur an einer Ecke im Teich der einen Rücklauf ankommt, sondern zwei oder drei ringsherum verteilt am Teich.

Wenn Ihr wegen dem höheren Filterteich zwei Pumpen einbaut, kann die eine in den Filterteich z.B: mit 10m³/h pumpen und die andere z.B: mit 20m³/h in einen oder zwei Rückläufe in den Teich direkt.

Aber vielleicht haben andere dafür auch noch ein paar einfachere Ideen und ich habe nur den Wald vor Bäumen nicht gesehen??

Theoretisch.....würde auch ein oder zwei Luftheber für den Teich direkt funtionieren und eine Pumpe für den höheren Filterteich....

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das dann langsam verwirrend wird für Euch von der Technik her und ob sich ein LH  für ca. 20m³/h "rechnet".
Dazu parallel eine 10m³/h Pumpe in den höheren Filterteich....mit dem Wasserüberlauf

-----------

Größe des Filterkellers- ich habe meine Erfahrung gemacht, dass 2,65mLänge  x 1,15m Breite x 1,20m Tiefe bei mir zu klein waren und ich anbauen mussste.
Dort passt bei mir gerade der Trommelfilter rein......plus die ankommende und abgehende Verrohrung.

Bei einem "normalen" TF wie der PP35 z.B: oder der von Aquaforte kann es sicher ausreichen für TF und Pumpen.

Das ist aber alles immer individuell von der jeweiigen Filtertechnik und Pumpen abhängig.

Sicher kann man sich nur sein, wenn man die Filterttechnik kauft und einfach alles mal trocken aufbaut....

Ansonsten muss man grob abschätzen und Luft lassen.
-------------

Es kann auch durchaus für den späteren Fischbesatz (der manchmal eben doch kommt) sinnvoll sein- in Eurer Konstellation- hinter dem TF eine "Biokammer" mit Helix einzubauen und dahinter erst die zwei Pumpen.

Biokammer hört sich wissenschaftlich an... es kann auch eine GFK- Kiste (Chemo- Behälter) sein, die mit Ein- und Ausläufen versehen wird und ein Gitter haben muss, was das Helix zurückhält.
IBC geht auch...eckige Regentonne etc...

Kannst Du auch in den diversen Teichbau- Doku´s hier sehen.
-----------

Dann wäre Dein Platzbedarf in der Länge ca:

-ankommende Verrohrung der Saugleitungen in KG110, Reinigungsabzweig nach oben und Schieber mit Flexmuffen als Verbindung: ca. 60cm
-Trommelfilter (aufpassen, das man z.b: seitlich einzubauende UVC- Röhren noch herausziehen kann)
-Verbindung zu Biokammer per Flanschen- eingeklebten Rohrstücken und Flexmuffen: ca. 30cm
-Biokammer
-Pumpen per Flansch trocken an der Biokammer angeschlossen, eine Pumpe über Rückschlagventil in den Filterteich, zweite Pumpe direkt über ein oder zwei Rückläufe in den Teich direkt
Je nach Verrohrung und Platzbedarf ca. 60cm ....

Verrohrung der Pumpen:
-Viele Pumpen haben 2"- Anschlüsse
-Pumpen müssen immer leicht demontierbar sein zur Wartung etc..-also vor und hinter der Pumpe Schieber, Schraubflansch, Flexmuffe z.B.
Als Beispiel davon Bilder meiner letzten Motorpumpe an der Wand...Flexmuffe vom TF- KG- Rohr- Übergang KG- 63mm- Schieber- Verschraubung
- Pumpe- Rückschlagventil- Übergang KG Rohr

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheberbau-dn200-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/page-4

-Ich pers. würde dann auch alles in 63mm PVC ganz kurz und knackig verrohren und so schnell es geht von 63mm PVC in KG 110 übergehen.

pvc-welt.de oder hanako oder.... gibt es alle Formteile der Welt.
PV- Fittinge säubern und verkleben ist keine Hexerei.

-------------

Hier kommt eventuell der Umbau von dem USIII auf einen TF rein- hoffentlich.
Ich glaube,er hat eine PP35 TF gekauft..
abwarten.....und etwas vom Teichbau abgucken ist auch OK:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/es-ist-vollbracht-zumindest-vorläufig.43160/page-3


----------



## Landschildkröte (8. März 2016)

Vorab: Es werden keine Fische im Teich landen. Niemals! Nein! Der Zoo wird nicht vergrößert! Es bleibt ein formaler Badeteich - der Nährstoffeintrag soll minimal sein (daher erhöhter Beckenrand und viellicht noch eine Dusche dazu).

Vielen, vielen Dank für so viel Input! 
Deine links habe ich angeschaut und gelesen, auch die deutliche Warung "Nicht umsonst warne ich gerne Teichneulinge davor meine Fehler nachzubauen"! 

Du liegst schon richtig, ich versuche jetzt keine allzu große Verwirrung aufkommen zu lassen (und ruhig weiter zu atmen).
*Also: *Wir werden 30% Biozone haben - bei dem länglichen 10 qm Reg.becken und 30 qm SB (45 Kubikmeter Wasser).

Der TF mit drei 110er Eingängen in Schwerkraft braucht eine trocken aufstellbare Spülpumpe mit Anschluss Trinkwasser ¿ (Ironie), die das Spülwasser aus dem TF zieht. Anschlussgewinde1" Gewinde am TF. Die Verrohrung kann mit Fittingen erfolgen. Der gespülte Schmodder gelant über einen 110er Ausgang z.B. in den Kanal

eine zweite Pumpe 10m³/h pumpt in das etwas höhere Reg.becken (mit Valterra Rückschlagklappe)

eine dritte Pumpe mit 20m³/h pumpt in zwei Rückläufe in den SB

*Eine Frage zur Wasserumwälzung/Pumpenleistung:*
Der Gesamtinhalt des reinen SB sollte etwa innerhalb von 2 Tagen den Filter durchlaufen. Weitere Anforderung ist der Flow, Höhenunterschies) Wie errechnet man einen Kompromiss aus den zwei gegensätzlichen Anforderungen? Hohe Pumpenleistungen zerschlagen auch das notwendige Zooplankton

Selbst bei einer Umwälzrate von 1/24 des Gesamtwasservolumens pro Stunde, würde eine Pumpe mit 2000 Litern/h da nicht ausreichen?
z.B. regelbare Aquaforte DM-3500/25W; Förderleistung max. 3.500 l/h; Förderhöhe max. 3,0 Meter


----------



## troll20 (8. März 2016)

Landschildkröte schrieb:


> Selbst bei einer Umwälzrate von 1/24 des Gesamtwasservolumens pro Stunde, würde eine Pumpe mit 2000 Litern/h da nicht ausreichen


Im Normalfall schon,, leider mögen das die Leitungen von BA und Skimmer nicht, so das sich dann alles mögliche in diesen Leitungen absetzt. Dazu kommt das man dann alles im Schwimmteich rum liegen hat, wo es vergammelt und nicht im Filter wo es entsorgt wird.
Das ist halt das Dilemma in einem Schwimmteich, entweder will ich alles sauber oder aber ich will Leben im Wasser (inkl. aller Nebenwirkungen), beides lässt sich nur schwer gemeinsam realisieren.


----------



## Landschildkröte (8. März 2016)

hallo Rene,
verstehe. also würdest du auch der Empfehlung von Thorsten bzgl. Pumpen folgen?


----------



## Küstensegler (8. März 2016)

Hallo René,

das geht schon mit sauber und Tieren. Die Bereiche im Teich müssen nur abgegrenzt sein.
Aber ich gebe dir recht. Mit 2000 l/h wird das schwer.
Ich fahre bei meinem kleinen Teich momentan geschätzte 18.000 l/h wobei der meiste Teil direkt in den ST geht.
Dadurch bleibt hier das Wasser glasklar.
Wenn man so wenig nimmt wie Monika plant, funktioniert erstens der Skimmer nicht und der schwimmende Dreck hat alle Zeit der Welt sich im ST abzusetzen.
Ob Rohre versotten, da kann ich aus Erfahrungsmangel nichts zu sagen - soll aber lt. anderer so sein.
Ich würde weiterhin empfehlen, für den ST einen Luftheber zu verwenden.
Da ich mittlerweile mitbekommen habe, das der FT höher gebaut werden soll, ist hierfür natürlich eine Pumpe (nach dem Filter) besser.
Das Problem mit dem Rücklauf aus dem FT kann dadurch gelöst werden, dass das Wasser über der Oberfläche in den FT gepumpt wird (eventuell Quellstein/Amphore o.ä.).
Dann kann man die Pumpe ausstellen ohne das einem der FT leerläuft.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Landschildkröte (8. März 2016)

Hallo Carlo,

die als Beispiel angeführte regelbare Aquaforte DM-Serie bginnt mit der 3500/25W. da ist eine leistungsstärkere Pumpe der Serie einfach ausgewählt.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. März 2016)

Mit dieser kleinen Pumpe wird nicht einmal der Skimmer sinnvoll funktionieren..

Du kannst als Sparvariante nur versuchen die Teichpumpen zeitweise aus zu lassen.
Also Intervall Schaltung.
Aber die ca. 10 m3/h Pumpleistung pro Saugleitung sollten schon sein.

Wirklich sparsam und Kleinstlebewesen schonend pumpt ein LH.
Aber der wird wegen dem Wasserfall ineffektiv.

Was hinter dem Filtersieb des TF noch übrigbleibt ist 
Kleiner 60ym.....
Ob und wie da Schäden am Plankton entstehen....und wenn dann durch die Druckunterschiede am Propeller.

Luftheber ist da total Plankton freundlich.


----------



## Landschildkröte (8. März 2016)

Gut, dann ein LH für die Einströmdüse(n) und eine regelbare, zB, der DM-serie mit 10000 l/h.
Welchen LH? Eure Bau-Berichte schüchtern mich eher ein - gibts das auch für dummies?"


----------



## troll20 (8. März 2016)

Landschildkröte schrieb:


> Eure Bau-Berichte schüchtern mich eher ein - gibts das auch für dummies?"


Die gibt es sogar schon Anschlußfertig zu kaufen 
Ansonsten ist der Bau sowas von simpel, lies dich mal ein, in die Fachbeiträge.


----------



## mitch (8. März 2016)

LH bauen - nix einfacher als das

DN50: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-dn50-v0-1.40485/

kostet ned viel € & zeit - einfach mal ausprobieren (z.B. in einer Regentonne)


bis DN110 geht es mit den gebohrten Löchern im Rohr, bei größeren DN sollte die Luft von unten über einen Ausströmer kommen.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. März 2016)

Dummi ist hier keiner.
Angefangen haben wir alle einmal.
Auch ich war...trotz technischer Vorbildung...ziemlich verwirrt am Anfang.
Insbesondere durch die bunten Prospekte einer Firma für Schwimmteichbau....
Da kam ich gar nicht mehr klar, wegen diverser Widersprüche. ...

Unten in meiner Signatur ist mein LH Bau in der Version im Schacht mit Membranausströmer beschrieben...

Vielleicht...gibt es ja auch eine Variante mit einem LH in den Filterteich und einen LH für direkt in den Teich.
Alles abgestimmt auf die unterschiedlichen Höhen...

 In einem reinen Schwerkraftfiltersystem ohne Waserfall muss man nur wenig Gesamthöhe überwinden. 
So ca. 10cm....

Jetzt kommt es auf die zusätzliche Höhe des Wasserfallkreislaufes an.....was Ihr als Plätscherhöhe haben wollt...
5...10....15...20cm
Wenn es zu hoch wird für LH dann eben 10 m3/h Pumpe....wird so 60...70 Watt benötigen...

Wenn alles ordentlich geplant ist...dann benötigt man für den LH mit 20m3/h ca...60W als Membranpumpe...


----------



## trampelkraut (8. März 2016)

Ich betreibe meinen Schwimmteich (Volumen 130 000 l) mit einem Fördervolumen von 8400 l/h und habe auch glasklares Wasser. Die gemeinsame Funktion von Bodenabläufen und Skimmer funktionirt noch nicht so richtig, wird aber demnächst behoben.
Man sollte bedenken  das 30 000 l Pumpleistung ganz schön Strom fressen, wenn kein LH zum Eisatz kommt..


----------



## Zacky (8. März 2016)

Luftheber hin oder her - alles fast kein Problem, nur kommt es dann irgendwann auf eine detailliertere Planung an. Wir springen zwischen US III und Pumpe & Luftheber und Trommler ¿ (Ironie).

Wenn man weiß, was effektiv gewünscht wird, kann man ggf. ein Gesamtkonzept zusammenstellen, durchfluteter Pflanzenfilter an der langen Seite, kurzer Pflanzenfilter höher gelegen an der kurzen Seite mit Wasserfallkante und zusätzliche Rückläufe als "Einströmpunkte" - alles eigentlich kein Problem, geht fast alles.  Alles hat aber auch seine physikalischen Grenzen und Energie wird auch für alles benötigt.


----------



## Landschildkröte (8. März 2016)

Ach, vielen Dank für euren Zuspruch und die zahlreichen Ideen!
Die Höhe des Wasserfalls sollte sicher mindestens 10, 15 cm betragen. Eher ein Plätschern, auch bzgl. der Nachbarschaft von Vorteil.
Mitch, deine Hebehöhe von 30 cm ist beeindruckend. Welche membranpumpe hast du verwendet?


----------



## Landschildkröte (8. März 2016)

Zacky, recht haste. Das Reg.Becken wird seitlich, wie auf deiner ersten Skizze positioniert. Basta - bauschuttcontainer ist schon voll


----------



## Zacky (8. März 2016)

Teich und Reg.-Becken sind auf einer Wasserlinie, aber baulich sauber getrennt ~ ja/nein

Pflanzenbecken mit Wasserfallkante ~ ja/ein
wenn ja - Wasserfallhöhe bei 15 cm über Schwimmteich in welcher Breite ??? ~ ja/nein
zwei Bodenabläufe / ein Skimmer (alles in DN 110 verrohrt) ~ ja/nein
Pumensystem ??? ~ Luftheber oder normale Pumpe (evtl. Kombination nötig oder sinnvoll) ???
je nach Pumpenwahl ~ was für ein Vorfilter ??? (bei Luftheber sind nur TF / EBF sinnvoll ~ bei normaler Pumpe ginge auch US III oder ähnlich)
gesonderte kleine Biologie hinter Vorfilter und somit vor Pflanzenfilter ~ ja/nein
Ich denke, wenn ihr Euch hier auf eine Linie einigen könnt, können Euch die User hier sicherlich gute & gezielte Tipps geben.  

Skizzen für die Planung, Drauf- & Seitenansicht, Querschnitte und Höhenskizzen, Rohrleitungsplan(vorschlag), Filterplan & -größe sind dann die nächsten Schritte.


----------



## mitch (8. März 2016)

Hallo Monika,

es ist eine 60 l/min Luftpumpe, genau die ==> https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=aquaforte+hi-flow+luftpumpe+v60


----------



## Landschildkröte (9. März 2016)

Teich (3 x 10 m) und Reg.-Becken (über gesamte Länge: 1 x 10 m) sind baulich sauber getrennt 

zwei Bodenabläufe/ein Skimmer (alles in DN 110 verrohrt) 

Reg.-Becken gezielt durchströmt (von unten nach oben)

ein Wasserrücklauf im Reg.Becken über tiefer gesetzte Schwelle („Wasserfall“), Wasserfallhöhe: 15 cm über Wasserlinie Schwimmteich, Wasserfallbreite: 50 cm 

zweiter Rücklauf direkt in den SB über Einströmdüse(n) 

es gibt keine gesonderte kleine Biologie hinter Vorfilter und vor Pflanzenfilter

Version 1/mein Favorit:
Vorfilter Luftheber
Pumensystem: wenn möglich mit Lufthebern für Einströmdüse(n) und Reg.-Becken (oder als Kombination mit regelbarer Pumpe)


Falls das nicht geht: Version 2
Vorfilter US III mit regelbaren Pumpen

Es tut mir leid, das Skizzieren hole ich nach (Nächste Woche findet in Leipzig die Buchmesse statt - die Vorbereitungen hierfür laufen auf Hochtouren)

(Bilder von Mod. Zacky gelöscht - Hinweis auf Copyright)


----------



## Zacky (9. März 2016)

Ok, also wenn ich Dich jetzt richtig verstehe, hast Du letztendlich nur eine Regenerationszone die sich an der langen Seite befindet. Und aus diesem Regenerationsbecken soll sich auch der Wasserfall ergießen!?

PS: Zu den eingefügten Bilder, bitte die Quellenbezeichnungen angeben oder direkt verlinken. (Copyright)


----------



## Landschildkröte (9. März 2016)

Genauso. Wir haben in den letzten Tagen durch Abriss Platz für ein langes Reg.Becken geschaffen.
Urheberrechtsverletzung sehe ich nicht - die Abbildungen sind bearbeitet. Kann sie aber auch wieder entfernen. Ich wollte nur schnell ein Beispiel zeigen.


----------



## Zacky (9. März 2016)

Nun denn. Dann sammeln wir mal alles bisher geschriebene zusammen und machen ein Gesamtkonzept draus.

Wenn der Teich und der Reg.-Bereich so aussehen soll, wie auf den Bildern - wo schon alleine der Regenerationsbereich tatsächlich 15 cm über der Wasserlinie des Schwimmteiches liegt, wäre grundsätzlich das System mit US III und trocken aufgestellter Pumpe am einfachsten.

Das Problem ist und bleibt, dass das Reg.-Becken einfach mal höher als Schwimmteich liegt und ein Luftheber diese Höhe mit angemessenen Fördervolumen und Energieeffizienz einfach nicht erreicht.

Um das ganze System aber dennoch so energieeffizient wie möglich zu halten und hauptsächlich mit einem Luftheber zu pumpen, so könnte man stattdessen, das Reg.-Becken dennoch auf der langen Seite einbauen und nutzen, aber dann müsste das Reg.-Pflanzenbecken grundsätzlich erst einmal den gleichen Wasserstand haben, wie der Teich. Das Becken kann / sollte aber durchaus getrennt bleiben.
Um den Wasserfall zu verwirklichen, würde ich halt zwei-gleisig fahren und innerhalb der langen Reg.-Zone nochmal ein zusätzliches entsprechend höher liegendes Becken integrieren. Das höher liegende Becken bekommt dann natürlich das Wasserfall-Modul und wird jedoch durch eine eigene Pumpe gespeist.

So würde ich z. Bsp. die beiden Bodenabläufe und den Skimmer über einen Trommelfilter ziehen, dahinter einen Luftheberschacht, von dort dann in die Reg.-Zone, letztendlich über 3-4 Rückläufe wieder in den Teich. Für den Luftheber sollten dann etwa 30 m³/h angedacht werden. Um das Wasser in den Reg.-Bereich gleichmäßig einzuleiten, würde ich es über 4 Dränageleitungen unterhalb der Pflanzen zulaufen lassen. Innerhalb der "Filterstrecke" ein paar zusätzlich Wände einsetzen, wodurch das Wasser gezwungen wird, von unten nach oben durch die Wurzelbereiche zu fließen. Auf Grund der geradlinigen geometrischen Form des Reg.-Beckens bieten sich Brotkisten oder ähnliche Kisten für die Pflanzen an. Unterhalb der Wurzelbereiche sollte Freiraum bleiben und ggf. dort auch Schmutzablässe unten rein oder alternativ Spülschächte (von oben erreichbar) einplanen.

Um nun noch den Wasserfall zu bedienen, benötigt man besser eine zweite normale mechanische Pumpe. (ideal halt 12/24 V mit 6-8 m³/h - je nach Breite der Auslaufschütte). Eine trocken aufgestellte Pumpe sollte aber für gewöhnlich auch möglich sein. Die Förderhöhe liegt am Ende ja auch nur bei 15 cm Höhe.

Das Wasser für den Wasserfall könnte man zum Einen auch aus dem Reg.-Pflanzenbecken beziehen oder man trennt die Systeme ab und saugt über einen Wandablauf das Wasser direkt aus dem Schwimmteich und fördert dies in die höher gelegene Reg.-Wasserfallschütte. Durch den Wandablauf wird eigentlich nur "sauberes" Wasser bezogen, so dass hier eine Vorfilterung evtl. ausbleiben kann.

Gedanklich habe ich das lange Hauptregenerationsbecken vom Wasserfallbecken auch baulich getrennt. Grundsätzlich würde ich halt meinen, dass man so bspw. auch das Wasserfallbecken einfach über Nacht abstellen könnte, was verschiedene Gründe haben kann (Lärm, Auskühlen)

Um meine Gedanken besser darzustellen, kann ich morgen gerne nochmal versuchen ein paar Skizzen zu machen.


----------



## mitch (9. März 2016)

kurz & bündig


----------



## Zacky (10. März 2016)

Das wären so meine Ideen, wie man es evtl. umsetzen könnte. Skizzen sind nur Beispiele. 

Habt ihr Euch eigentlich schon Gedanken gemacht, wie ihr in / aus den Schwimmteich kommt? Treppe, Leiter?


----------



## Landschildkröte (10. März 2016)

Zacky,
ich kann nur sagen: wow!


----------



## Landschildkröte (10. März 2016)

Der SB bekommt "nur" eine (Edelstahl)Leiter, keine Treppe. Ich würde die Leiter sogar durch Gelenk aus dem Wasser heraus-klappbar planen. (ie Leiter wird hierzu ein Stück angehoben, dann um 90° umgeklappt und durch Vorschieben arretiert.) Denn wer weiß, ob wir nicht doch irgendwann eine Plane oder einen Teich/Pool-Roboter brauchen/wollen.

Wie wäre es, den Wasserfall komplett vom Reg.becken zu trennen und ihn am Kopfende in eine seperate Wand einzubauen? Höhe 40 cm, viell. mit Anstaukasten (für gleichmäßigen Schwall).


----------



## Landschildkröte (10. März 2016)

so in etwa?


----------



## Zacky (10. März 2016)

Ja, warum nicht. Je nach Höhe und Breite benötigst Du aber eine gewisse Menge Wasser - wie viel genau weiß ich nicht, aber vielleicht andere User- , damit der Wasserfall sich auch ordentlich über die Breite der Schütte verteilt und das Wasser auch mit seichten Schwung über die Kante kommt.


----------



## Landschildkröte (10. März 2016)

Danke Zacky,
das Ganze Thema "Wasserfall" komplett auszulagern macht energetisch aber schon Sinn?


----------



## Landschildkröte (10. März 2016)

Also SB und Reg.becken getrennt, mit gleicher Wasserkante. 
Per LH rein und per Einströmdüse(n) zurück in SB? macht man das so? Oder einfach überlaufen lassen?



Zacky schrieb:


> So würde ich z. Bsp. die beiden Bodenabläufe und den Skimmer über einen Trommelfilter ziehen, dahinter einen Luftheberschacht, von dort dann in die Reg.-Zone, letztendlich über 3-4 Rückläufe wieder in den Teich. Für den Luftheber sollten dann etwa 30 m³/h angedacht werden. Um das Wasser in den Reg.-Bereich gleichmäßig einzuleiten, würde ich es über 4 Dränageleitungen unterhalb der Pflanzen zulaufen lassen.


----------



## Zacky (10. März 2016)

Ja, sicherlich. Dafür benötigst Du so oder so eine separate Förderpumpe, welche eine rein mechanische sein wird. Je höher Du aber das Wasserfallbecken machst, desto genauer musst Du später bei der Pumpenwahl schauen, dass sie die richtige Menge Wasser in die Höhe fördert (siehe Pumpenkennlinie). Wenn es nicht zu hoch wird, gibt es dafür bestimmt auch noch Pumpen mit guten Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Landschildkröte (10. März 2016)

Ok - Wie kommt das Wasser vom Reg.becken zurück in den SB - per Einströmdüse(n) oder einfach überlaufen lassen?
Technikgraben könnte auch am Kopfende/beim Wasserfall sein.


----------



## Zacky (10. März 2016)

Landschildkröte schrieb:


> Also SB und Reg.becken getrennt, mit gleicher Wasserkante.


...zumindest sollte in beiden Becken später der gleiche Wasserstand sein



Landschildkröte schrieb:


> Per LH rein und per Einströmdüse(n) zurück in SB? macht man das so?


...das sind nicht unbedingt Einströmdüsen im Sinne des Schwimmbadbereiches, sondern eigentlich nur einfache Folienflansche in DN 110, die in der Wand verbaut sind, wo das Wasser wieder vom Pflanzenbereich einströmen kann. Die seichte Strömung sollte dann dazu führen, dass sich eine leichte Kreisströmung einstellt. Daür macht ihr ja auch die abgeschrägten 45° Ecken oder halt auch richtig rund. Die leichte Kreisströmung soll dabei unterstützen, dass sich der Schmutz vom Rand weg in die Teichmitte zu den Bodenabläufen bewegt.



Landschildkröte schrieb:


> Oder einfach überlaufen lassen?


...einfach überlaufen lassen ginge auch, aber dann erzeugst Du halt keine Kreisströmung mehr. 


Ich persönlich habe ja Kies als Substrat im Pflanzenbereich und werde diesen bei meinem aktuellen Umbau jedoch nicht unter Wasserlinie lassen, sondern so weit auffüllen, dass das Wasser sich unter dem Kies befindet, d.h. das der Kies oben trocken liegt. Davon erhoffe ich mir weniger Algenwachstum im Bereich der Flach-/Pflanzenzone. Ob es auch so funktioniert, werde ich sehen. Ein Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## ThorstenC (10. März 2016)

Den "Wasserfall" mit einer Extra- Pumpe zu betreiben ist das sinnvollste.
Filterlinie alles so "flach" wie möglich und ohne Gegendrücke halten, dann kann man dort sehr stromsparend umwälzen- und das sind die Unterhaltungskosten....

Wenn der Wasserfall ständig über den Filterkrieslauf läuft, kann es schnell zu Problemen kommen, wenn irgendjemanden das Plätschern auf den Geist gehen sollte...

Den oder die Rückläufe vom Pflanzenfilter in den Schwimmteich würde ich pers. per Folienflansche in ca. 30cm unter OK Wasser realisieren.
Durch am Auslauf aufgesteckte Bögen im Schwimteich kann man dann schön die Strömung zum kreiseln einstellen.

Klick Dich durch meine BaudoKu- dort siehst Du die Rückläufe an den Enden des Filterteiches per Flansch etc...und auch den direkten Teicheinlauf...

Weil der Filterteich so schmal ist, kann es sein, das 30m³/h etwas zu heftig sind.
Bei meinem Filterteich (ca. 15m lang, 3m breit) hatte ich mittig 30m³/h gepumpt und dann lief das Wasser links und rechts weg zu den Rohren in Richtung Schwimmteich.

Dadurch war schoneinmal die "Strömung" jeweils halbiert.
Oder man legt auch einen Rücklauf vom Filterkeller direkt in den Teich zurück.

Bei mir gehen 2 x KG 125 mittig in den Filterteich und 1 x KG 125 direkt in den Schwimmteich.

An den Enden des Filterteiches jeweils 1 x KG125 und 1 x KG110 in den Schwimmteich.

Irgendwie fehlt mir ein weitererdirekter  Rücklauf direkt in den Teich.....dann würde die Kreisströmung besser sein...
Bei Euch wäre es auch ggf. günstiger an jeder Ecke einen Teicheinlauf zu haben...
Ist nur ein wenig KG Rohr und ggf. ein Folienflansch. für wenig Geld und viel Effekt.
------

Edit: wieder mal gleichzeitig mit zacky geschrieben...der tolle Teichskizzen malen kann.


----------



## Landschildkröte (10. März 2016)

Thorsten, jawohl - das macht er wirklich. (Aber ich komme in Verzug, auch mal den digitalen Pinsel zu schwingen.)
Kreisströmung - theoretisch hatte ich das ja angestrebt (Ohne genau zu wisse, wie). Jetzt kömmen wir der Sache schon ganz näher. Ich freu mich!
Habt vielen Dank ihr beiden!

Wohin würdet ihr den Technikgraben graben, ähm platzieren?


----------



## ThorstenC (10. März 2016)

Entweder wie Zacky am Kopfende des Teiches. Schönes Holzdeck mit Klappen drüber.
Oder eben dort, wo die z.B: Holzterrasse hin soll.

Ein weiterer idealer Standort wäre als Technikkeller in einem Gartenhäuschen.
Kein Witterung, keine Abdichtung gege Regen, etwas frostfester....aus dem Blickfeld und Geräusch dämpfender....

Trommelfilter und EBF machen beim Spülen durch die Düsen etwas "Geräusche". Sollte man bei der Filterkeller- deckelkonstruktion und Standort beachten.


----------



## Landschildkröte (10. März 2016)

Eine Frage habe ich noch zum Rücklauf des Reg.becken per "Folienflansche in DN 110, die in der Wand verbaut ist"
Das Rohr bleibt offen? Könnte es da nicht Problem mit den Kindern geben? (Kann man das behübschen?)


----------



## Landschildkröte (10. März 2016)

Apropos Kinder: die Technik anstatt in einem Keller, in ein Gartenhäuschen (oder eine Art Schrank) zu verfrachten erscheint mir in dem Zusammnhang auch sinnvoller. An der Längsseite, z.B. direkt an der Außenwand des SB. Diese bleibt ja an einer Seite sichtbar (Schildkrötengraben, hausseitig)


----------



## ThorstenC (10. März 2016)

Bei mir sind die durch kleine Pflanzzonen davor "behüpscht".
Diese stören wiederum auch etwas die Strömung an den Rohrenden.

Wenn man die Strömung per Bogen etwas einstellen möchte, dafür gibt es Flexible Formteile.
Diese würden dann etwas in den Teich hervorstehen.....ungünstig.

Ansonsten stellt meiner Meinung nach ein offenes KG110 keine Unfallquelle dar...da kann jeder reingreifen- aber das sollte man individuell überprüfen..

So vier Rückläufe an jeder Ecke des Schwimmteiches würde ich bauen....
Zwei direkt und zwei von den Enden des Filterteiches, wenn man diesen mittig von der Filteranlage beschickt..


----------



## Zacky (10. März 2016)

Bzgl. der Folienflansche ~ Rückläufe in DN 110 kann man verschiedene Sachen machen...man könnte zwischen Folie und Flansch noch ein Stück grob-maschiges Putzgewebe legen und zusammen mit dem Flanschring befestigen...dann könnte man auch noch eine Gitterscheibe in das Innere des Folienflansches einstecken oder auch einkleben. Aber das sollte man, wie Thorsten schon meinte, individuell entscheiden. Man kann Vieles machen...


----------



## Küstensegler (10. März 2016)

Hier nochmal mein Vorschlag:

 

1 BA und ein Skimmer - beides DN110

Rücklauf:
2 x direkt in den ST
1 x über den FT in den ST - damit der Flow im FT nicht so stark ist

Meiner Meinung nach fährst du so besser, da nicht extreme Wassermengen bewegen werden  müssen (du willst ja nur einen ST ohne Fische).
Des weiteren kannst du auch einen kleineren Filter verwenden.
Den Wasserfall wie mittlerweile Konsens über eine extra Pumpe.
Kreisströmung sollte so klappen (bei ca. 15.000 l/h - mit DN110er LH).
Den Filterraum hab ich erstmal leer gelassen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Landschildkröte (10. März 2016)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Tips. Carlo auch für die tolle Zeichnung. Du schlägst vor, nur einen BA zu planen?


----------



## Küstensegler (10. März 2016)

Ja,

das hat mehrere Vorteile:
- Nur einen Folienflansch für den BA
- Mehr Strömungsgeschwindigkeit in den Rohren
- Skimmer funktioniert besser
- Weniger Aufwand bei der Verrohrung
- Filter kann kleiner ausfallen

Ich würde bei mir beim Neubau auch nur noch einen BA einbauen (hab jetzt auch zwei).
15.000 l/h sind für einen Schwimmteich dieser Größe mehr als genug. (Trampelkraut fährt nicht mal die Hälfte mit einem größeren Teich - dafür hat er Ärger mit dem Skimmer).
Du könnstest anstelle der 2 DN110-Rückflüsse in den ST auch einen DN125 nehmen (würde ich im Gegensatz zu meiner Zeichnung empfehlen). Das spart nochmal einen Foliendurchbruch.
Der Ansaugbereich mit zwei BA's ist nicht viel größer, da nach meiner jetzigen Erfahrung nur schwebende Stoffe in den BA kommen.
Was abgesunken ist, bleibt liegen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (10. März 2016)

Ich würde 2 BA und 1SK verbauen...ist schon OK und mit vielen "normalen" und bezahlbaren TF zu filtern.

-mit richtiger Folienwahl- PEHD faltenfrei eingeschweißt- benötigt man gar keine Folienflansche mehr- kurze PEHD Rohre werden in die Folie eingeschweißt
-Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ist doch abhängig von der Pumpleistung......LH für ca, 20 oder 30m³/h z.B. dürfte ca. 40 oder 60 oder 80W elektrische Leistung benötigen...wenn alles gut geplant und gebaut wurde
-Skimmer sollte immer funktionieren ...egal wieviel BA parallel betrieben werden
-man baut nur einmal... ob ich ein oder zwei KG Rohre zusammenstecke....
-Filter kann kleiner ausfallen...stimmt es gibt noch

z.B. einen günstigen PP TF 22 mit 2 Eingängen KG110 http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Trommelfilter/PP-Trommelfilter/PP-Trommelfilter-Modell-PP-ECO.html
der nächst größere PPTF 35 http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Trommelfilter/PP-Trommelfilter/PP-Trommelfilter-Modell-PP-35.html
kostet 600 Euro mehr.

Der Vorteil bei den PP ist, dass man dort die Größe und Lage der Ein- und Ausgänge bei Bestellung individuell fertigen lassen kann.

Der von Aquaforte z.B. hat 3 Eingänge und kostet 1499 inkl. Steuerung....http://www.ebay.de/itm/Aquaforte-Bu...hash=item5b202316ae:m:medEdxihfI4-LWi7DEv6vIQ
Da stören mich pers. etwas die nur 2 Ausgänge in 110mm...

Bei den obigen TF fehlt immernoch die Spülpumpe....

Wenn man die dazurechnet- je nach Modell 100...300 Euro kommt man dem oase z.B. näher:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Oase-ProfiCl...431395?hash=item1c623fc7e3:g:xjwAAOSw0vBUZPc5

der hat zwei 150mm Ausgänge.
-----------------------------------------

Was mir pers. wie so oft fehlt in den techn. angaben zum reellen Vergleich der TF ist die wirklich freie Siebgewebefläche im Wasser....und der Aquaforte ist neu auf dem Markt.
Die Qual der Wahl.

----------

Die technikfreie Teichschale meiner Schwiegereltern hat glasklares Wasser mit 6 kleinen Fischen drin...was ich pers. nicht gut finde...ohne BA


----------



## Küstensegler (10. März 2016)

Hi Thorsten,

ich glaube, jetzt fangen wir an, Monika zu verunsichern.
Wir sollten hier unsere beiden Ansichten ein wenig differenzieren.
Du bist ein Fan der "Mercedes"-Lösung. Ich präferiere die Preis/Leistungs-Lösung.
Beim Einschweißen der Folie stimme ich dir mittlerweile zu. Aber ob nicht eine gute PVC-Folie reicht...?
Trommelfilter im reinem ST ist m.E. overpowered.
Wenn man wöchentlich/zweiwöchentlich für 15 Min den Filter reinigen muss (Was immer noch weniger ist, als Rasenmähen) ist das in Ordnung.
Und für 2000,- EUR kann man eine Menge anderer schöner Dinge im Garten machen.
Aber wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, bin ich auch hier auf deiner Seite.
Das wird aber Monika für sich entscheiden müssen.
Falls du meinst, dass das System mit einem BA nicht funktioniert, dann ist das natürlich was anderes.
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere Stimmen hierzu 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Landschildkröte (11. März 2016)

Darf ich mal kurz "Hilfe" rufen? 

Ohne euch wäre ich nicht annähernd so mutig, demnächst mal loszulegen. Dafür bin ich wirklich dankbar.

Aber ich bin ein großer Fan von Vereinfachung - Wenn es sinnvoll ist und das System auch noch funktioniert?


----------



## ThorstenC (12. März 2016)

Natürlich können wir hier verunsichern....sind ja im Forum mit vielen verschiedenen Meinungen und Ansichten- und das ist ja auch  gut so.

Ich habe eben meine Erfahrungen an meinem Teich mit Baufehlern gemacht....und auch, dass mein Teich trotz Vorfilterung mit Spaltsieben und nachgeschaltetem Pflanzenfilterteich (der gut dimensioniert ist mit 15 x 3m, ca. 1/3 der Fläche vom Schwimmteich) etwas grün ist.....und vermutlich nicht den Ansprüchen anderer genügen würde...

Vermutlich wäre es mit der alten Filteranlage auch klar geworden, hätte ich zwei UV- Brenner in die Spaltsiebe gehangen....wollte ich aber nicht, weil mir die Motorpumpen vom Stromverbrauch zu teuer waren...und ich jetzt lieber alles passend gebastelt habe....

Das Wasser im Pflanzenfilteteich ist jetzt bei ausgeschalteter Technik wesentlich klarer als im Schwimmteich (der auch Pflanzzonen hat).

Die Mercedes- Lösung habe ich hier nie empfohlen (nur manchmal aus Spaß auf die 2500 Euro Pumpe verwiesen), weil ich mit Mercedes als PKW keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht habe......ich versuche ja auch nur alles prinzipiell zu erklären und erstmal auf einen günstigen TF zu verweisen z.B. oder zumindest den Filterkeller für TF zum späteren Einbau vorzubereiten....

Wenn man das erst nicht macht und später nachrüstet ist es oft eine Qual und manchmal sehr schwer....vom Frust die erste Filteranlage wieder auszbauen und mit Verlust zu verkaufen ganz zu schweigen.

Geld spielt immer eine Rolle....und Preis und Leistung muss man immer relativ sehen....1 x bauen, fertig und zufrieden...
oder erst Versuche starten....
-----------

Das ganze wird vom Prinzip auch mit 1 BA und 1 SK funktioieren.....
Was habe ich da aber an Investition gespart, wenn der "günstigste" TF bereits 3 Eingänge für KG 110 hat und ich mit 2 BA nur geringe Mehrinvestition tätigen muss....vielleicht 100 Euro.....
Und dafür hat man etwas mehr Saugreserven am Boden....

Nachteil ist dabei, dass man eben für ca. 10m³/h mehr Pumpleistung sorgen muss.
Das kostet bei einem LH ca. 20...30 Watt....

Wer da Strom sparen will, der kann auch im Intervall fahren....entweder Ruhezeiten der Pumpenanlage oder mit zwei MEmbranpumpen arbeiten....eine kleine für den "Ruhebetrieb" und eine große für Normalbetrieb.
Dazu kann man auch ab und zu beide Pumpen parallel laufen lassen für kurzzeitigen "kräftigeren Sog"....
Die Extra- MotorPumpe für den Wasserfall  gibt es ja auch noch....
-----------

Folie---Qual der Wahl....das würde ich mit mehreren Firmanangeboten mir durchrechnen lassen, was günstiger ist.
Oder doch lieber besseres Preis- Leistungs- Verhältnis hat.....
Und da kann man gut vergleichen
- PVC Folie mit Flanschen und BA mit verschraubten Abdichtungen (manche haben da ja Angst vor Leckagen, was bei unsauberen Arbeiten auch passieren kann)
Im Pflanzenfilter würde ich niemals PVC Folie einbauen...wegen der Durchwurzelungsgefahr...gab es alles schon...
PVC oder EPDM kann man auch mit Brton panzern....kostet alles Geld und Arbeit..

-PEHD Folie und alle Verbindungen sind geschweißt....kein Flansche etc. notwendig, BA werden durch KG DN 160 Bogen und eingesteckten und verschweißten  PEHD Rohrstück konstruiert....wurzelfest etc..

Mischvariante wäre den Pflanzenfilter in PEHD und den Schwimteich in PVC z.B......was man da aber spart auf lange Sicht...

Den Arbeitslohn muss man bei beiden Varianten bezahlen.....
----------------

Entscheiden muss Monika alleine und sich Angebote einholen, Kosten kalkulieren und das Budget bereithalten....
Zumindest haben wir ihr im groben schon aufgezeigt, dass es im Betrieb zumindest mit eine Filternug in Schwerkraft und Extra- MotorPumpe für den Wasserfalll am sinnvollsten ist....

Es kann auch manchmal sinnvoll sein, sich in den Kleinanzeigen und ebay nach TF umzusehen...
Kleinanzeigen ist gerade ein Oase TF drin....der wäre meiner Meinung nach keine schlechte Wahl....
3 Eingänge KG110, 2 Ausgänge DN150 und dazu die Biokammer einfach "mitnehmen"...

Sinnvoll wäre ggf. sich einmal in der Nähe funktionierende Teiche in Schwerkraftfilterung anzusehen....damit man erteinmal das "Gefühl" bekommt wie was funktioniert.

Da kann man vieles lernen....vor allem kein Teich ist gleich.
Was beim Nachbarn funktioniert, kann bei einem selber nicht funktionieren- trotz gleicher Teichbautechnik....

Ich habe mir so einige Teiche ansehen dürfen. Da war alles dabei von Low-Budget bis Luxus.


----------

